# The Official J-Kidd trading Thread



## SeaNet

No offer is too low!!! No request too high!!!  

If you are a Nets fan, what would YOU want for Jason Kidd, and if you are a fan of another team, what would YOU be willing to give up? Be advised, Rod Thorn has stated that he will not trade JKidd unless it makes the Nets better. Please, Nets fans and fans of other teams, feel free to make counter offers!!

Let the negotiating begin.


----------



## Finchstatic

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

Elton Brand, Shaun livingston, and Mikki moore for kidd 
:banana:


----------



## MarioChalmers

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

Eddie Jones, Damon Jones and Dorell Wright for Kidd and Planinic? :biggrin:


----------



## Tersk

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

Shawn Bradley, Keith Van Horn for Jason Kidd


----------



## smaug

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



Theo! said:


> Shawn Bradley, Keith Van Horn for Jason Kidd


hahhahha, no.

I'd take Steve Nash and a draft pick :biggrin:


----------



## Nets1524512

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

Was this thread made just to piss kiddisanet off?

I dont want to trade Kidd for anything short of Duncan, Amare, Wade or Shaq.


----------



## BigThree

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

I'm with that guy up there.  Just add Nash to the list.


----------



## NetIncome

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

Jason Kidd for Vince Carter and Jerome Moisio...oh wait, never mind.


----------



## KiddisaBlaze

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



NetIncome said:


> Jason Kidd for Vince Carter and Jerome Moisio...oh wait, never mind.


Jason Kidd for Dog poop? :banana: I read somewhere that this was an offer on the table.


----------



## LesterLazlo

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

Odom, Atkins, Walton, Cook, 2 first rounders for Kidd & Zoran


----------



## Odomiles

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

The only teams that are going to want to take Kidd on are those who are capable of making a playoff run _right now_. Trading Kidd to the Clippers will not necessarily make them a legit contender so why would they give up on all their youth and possible playoff runs in the future? And do you honestly think Kidd would be happy to be there?

I think Memphis is probably the best option. They're clearly a playoff team, but they can't seem to get past the first round. My proposed deal would be something like Pau Gasol/Jason Williams/2nd rounder for Jason Kidd/Jason Collins/1st rounder. If Memphis could then re-sign Stromile Swift Kidd would have his K-Mart-Lite.

This improves New Jersey because they'll have a decent point guard in Jason Williams (they could perhaps sign a quality back-up in the off-season too), a strong wing with Carter and Jefferson and a very solid front court with Pau Gasol and Nenad Krstic. Personally I think this makes them a much better team.

I didn't check the trade numbers but it's just an idea.


----------



## pinetar

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



KiddisaBlaze said:


> Jason Kidd for Dog poop? :banana: I read somewhere that this was an offer on the table.


Remind me never to eat at your house. 
:biggrin:


----------



## roro26

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

We`d have to get a top-caliber pg in return. so i`d go with nash.


----------



## SeaNet

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



Nets1524512 said:


> Was this thread made just to piss kiddisanet off?


No, but certain side effects are to be expected.


----------



## SeaNet

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



Finchstatic said:


> Elton Brand, Shaun livingston, and Mikki moore for kidd
> :banana:


While that's not enough for myself to trade JKidd for, there are those who would find your offer very tempting.


----------



## SeaNet

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



Theo! said:


> Shawn Bradley, Keith Van Horn for Jason Kidd


The Stay Puft PF AND the Stay Puft Center?!?!?! Together in one deal!?!?!?!


----------



## kiddisanet

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

You're really mean. If he gets traded for a PF with no heart like Brand, I'll blame you.


----------



## SeaNet

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



kiddisanet said:


> You're really mean. If he gets traded for a PF with no heart like Brand, I'll blame you.


You need to work on your reality/internet world distinction techniques.


----------



## ThatNetGuy

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

The Grizz trade makes some sense not sure I would want to do it but it is not terrible.


----------



## Phenom Z28

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

It would be a travesty to trade Kidd after how we've seen Kidd and Carter play together.


----------



## NetsanityJoe

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

jason kidd for a house in the bahamas


----------



## SeaNet

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



NetsanityJoe said:


> jason kidd for a house in the bahamas


I want in on that action. Anyway to get 4 round trip tickets a year from Seattle a year included in the deal?


----------



## Petey

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

Doubt it... I'm sure though soon JKidd will want to have a word with you over this thread though.

-Petey


----------



## BigThree

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



PHeNoM Z28 said:


> It would be a travesty to trade Kidd after how we've seen Kidd and Carter play together.



Most definitely!

Kidd's a jersey guy.  Whether he likes it or not. Rod'll hold him here as long as he can.


----------



## SeaNet

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



LesterLazlo said:


> Odom, Atkins, Walton, Cook, 2 first rounders for Kidd & Zoran


I've soured on Odom during the course of this season, but it could just be that I'm picking up Kobe's stench, due to their proximity.


----------



## SeaNet

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

As much as I don't want to trade JKidd, an offer from Seattle of Luke Ridnour, Nick Collison, and Vladimir Radmanovich would make me consider it (not that Seattle would make it).


----------



## sherwin

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



Nets1524512 said:


> Was this thread made just to piss kiddisanet off?
> 
> I dont want to trade Kidd for anything short of Duncan, Amare, Wade or Shaq.


Good luck with that :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## njnets06

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



Odomiles said:


> The only teams that are going to want to take Kidd on are those who are capable of making a playoff run _right now_. Trading Kidd to the Clippers will not necessarily make them a legit contender so why would they give up on all their youth and possible playoff runs in the future? And do you honestly think Kidd would be happy to be there? ..........


Reason Clips would want Kidd is that during the season they offered Maggette and Wilcox for Allen and were turned down. Redd already said he won't sign with Clips as a FA. BUT, if they have Kidd and Brandt, Clips will still have cap space and might be able to attract Redd or Allen. A lineup Of Kidd, Redd, Brandt would win more games than Lakers. Clips would become LA's favorite team!

For the Nets, we can send Kidd, Mercer, Planinic and our #1 next year to the Clips. 
The Clips send our #1 and maybe Planinic to Portland for a S&T for SAR at $8 Mil. 
Clips send us SAR, Maggette, Wilcox and hopefully throw in Livingston. Clips also remove restriction from their #1 pick so that we can use it this year. 

We'll have 2 #1 picks this year plus a lineup of:
Livingston, Carter, RJ, SAR, Krstic; 
Bench: Maggette, Wilcox, Collins, #1 pick (PG), #1 pick (best player available), MLE (?), Best, Veal.


----------



## Aurelino

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

How about:

Jason Kidd and Zoran Planinic and rights to Drejer

for

Antonio Davis, Kirk Hinrich and Andres Nocioni ? 

Works CBA-wise. Davis has a huge expiring contract. He is still a servicable big man. Hinrich and Nocioni are tough defensively, and up-and-coming. Bulls get a star PG to handle all the talent they have.

Depth charts

Nets

Hinrich/Vaughn
VC/Vaughn/RJ
RJ/Nocioni
FAPF/Davis/Cliff
Krstic/Twin/Cliff

Bulls

Kidd/Planinic/Duhon
Gordon/Duhon/Planinic
Deng/Griffin
Chandler/FAPF
Curry/Harrington


----------



## Petey

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

Kidd would never play for Skiles though.

-Petey


----------



## Nets1524512

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



sherwin said:


> Good luck with that :laugh: :laugh:


exactly..meaning I dont want to trade Kidd at all


----------



## Aurelino

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



Petey said:


> Kidd would never play for Skiles though.
> 
> -Petey


Ya, but what can he do if he's traded? Plus, the Nets can include a clause to fire Skiles as part of the deal.


----------



## Aurelino

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

Skiles aside, I think it makes a lot of sense to trade with the Bulls (not necessarily only for Kidd), since they are stacked with young talent but lack leadrship and star power.


----------



## SeaNet

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

Aurelino, if we were to trade JKidd to Chicago, Chandler and another one of Hinrich, Gordon, or Deng better be coming back in the deal, otherwise it doesn't make sense for the Nets.


----------



## Aurelino

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



SeaNet said:


> Aurelino, if we were to trade JKidd to Chicago, Chandler and another one of Hinrich, Gordon, or Deng better be coming back in the deal, otherwise it doesn't make sense for the Nets.


I agree,. I put Antonio Davis purely for salary purposes. There must be another way to do it, but I am not good at coming up with trades.


----------



## Petey

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

Under the 125% rumored differences... a swap of (or need small million dollar fillers, like Vaughn):

Kidd + Robinson for Chandler (Starting at 8 million), Davis and Hinirich would work.

-Petey


----------



## orchye

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



Petey said:


> Under the 125% rumored differences... a swap of (or need small million dollar fillers, like Vaughn):
> 
> Kidd + Robinson for Chandler (Starting at 8 million), Davis and Hinirich would work.
> 
> -Petey


no it won't ! please stop that mindless jkidd trade thread . we need him to become succesful , without him we'd be out of character . try to understand who will be the leader ? who will lead da team , carter ? rj ? or traded ones ? . we need jkidd,vc and rj and i'll only say that all offseason .


----------



## Krstic All-Star

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

Hey, if the Nets are _really _ lucky they could trade Kidd for somebody really great, like Stephon Marbury!!! heheheheheh maybe Crawford too hehehehe


----------



## MightyReds2020

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

The best bet, IMO, is still to Portland. The Nets should be more willing to trade Kidd to the other conference if they really decided to get rid of him. Portland also has some interesting players the Nets might be interested in.

I do know (read) that Portland is in a rebuilding mode, but who's to say their owner won't want to win it now if they know they can get Kidd while still preserve many of their contributors? A trade like Theo Ratlift & Sebastian Telfair, plus the top 5 pick in the upcoming draft should be enough to pry Kidd away from New Jersey. Of course, Portland may not want to give up their pick especially if it landed in top-3, but let's assume they would. By the start of next season, they can have a pretty deep lineup, especially that they can still sign-n-trade Shareef for a couple of useful players. Kidd would not object such a move either, IMO.


----------



## got chang

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

kidd and rj for nash and marion


----------



## kiddisanet

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



MightyReds2020 said:


> The best bet, IMO, is still to Portland. The Nets should be more willing to trade Kidd to the other conference if they really decided to get rid of him. Portland also has some interesting players the Nets might be interested in.
> 
> I do know (read) that Portland is in a rebuilding mode, but who's to say their owner won't want to win it now if they know they can get Kidd while still preserve many of their contributors? A trade like Theo Ratlift & Sebastian Telfair, plus the top 5 pick in the upcoming draft should be enough to pry Kidd away from New Jersey. Of course, Portland may not want to give up their pick especially if it landed in top-3, but let's assume they would. By the start of next season, they can have a pretty deep lineup, especially that they can still sign-n-trade Shareef for a couple of useful players. Kidd would not object such a move either, IMO.


Um, Kidd's already objected to such a move. Portland sucks. And that trade would be horrendous for us. We'd be doomed.


----------



## jibikao

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

Just curious...

I've heard so many rumors that Kidd wants out. True? 

Now he has RJ and Carter... maybe he should stay one more year to see how far this team can go? I mean RJ was injured most of the time and he didn't have time to get back to his old shape. 


Are Nets fans tired of Kidd complaining and trashing and saying he wants out? I know Suns fans are certainly tired of him saying that. When Kidd left Suns, he wasn't too fond of Suns and that's why some of the Suns fans hate him 'cause it's one thing if you get traded and it's another if you get traded AND trash afterwards. 

Not saying Nash is the greatest but at least he never really trashes Mavs for not re-signing him...


----------



## kiddisanet

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



jibikao said:


> Just curious...
> 
> I've heard so many rumors that Kidd wants out. True?
> 
> Now he has RJ and Carter... maybe he should stay one more year to see how far this team can go? I mean RJ was injured most of the time and he didn't have time to get back to his old shape.
> 
> 
> Are Nets fans tired of Kidd complaining and trashing and saying he wants out? I know Suns fans are certainly tired of him saying that. When Kidd left Suns, he wasn't too fond of Suns and that's why some of the Suns fans hate him 'cause it's one thing if you get traded and it's another if you get traded AND trash afterwards.
> 
> Not saying Nash is the greatest but at least he never really trashes Mavs for not re-signing him...



Kidd just wants to win. He has been putting pressure on Nets management for months to make this team better and they seem to be on the same page now as far as wanting to win next year. 

Kidd hasn't "complained" since 2004. The rest is mainly generated by the ESPN Idiots (they aren't insiders, they are idiots). 

If people want to consider Kidd putting pressure on management to make the NETS better to be complaining, then so be it. They'll thank him later when the team is better.

Skiles did his best to ship Kidd out of Phoenix. The Colangelos and Kidd had problems. It was management that he was angry at. Something about how Skiles was jealous of him and it led to a lot of negativity. From what I gather, he loved Phoenix, he loved the fans, and he loved his teammates. He loved playing there and wanted to retire there. But things just got bad there.


----------



## socco

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



SeaNet said:


> As much as I don't want to trade JKidd, an offer from Seattle of Luke Ridnour, Nick Collison, and Vladimir Radmanovich would make me consider it (not that Seattle would make it).


You like that but you don't like Brand, Livingston, Moore? Wow!


As for what I'd give for Kidd, pretty much anything other than Garnett. The problem there is that the player other teams would want most is Szczerbiak, and you guys already have Carter and Jefferson, so paying all that money and giving up Kidd for a bench player makes no sense. I'd love to see Kidd on the Wolves, but I don't see any way it happens.


----------



## SeaNet

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



socco said:


> You like that but you don't like Brand, Livingston, Moore? Wow!


I just don't believe in Brand. If he was as good as people think he is, the Clips would have shown some life at some point during his career there. He's supposed to be a dominant big man, and dominant big men rule the NBA. Brand puts up numbers, as for wins, none yet. And Moore? There are a multitude of Mikki Moore's out there, you don't need to trade Kidd to get one.


----------



## BigThree

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



jibikao said:


> Just curious...
> 
> I've heard so many rumors that Kidd wants out. True?
> 
> Now he has RJ and Carter... maybe he should stay one more year to see how far this team can go? I mean RJ was injured most of the time and he didn't have time to get back to his old shape.
> 
> 
> Are Nets fans tired of Kidd complaining and trashing and saying he wants out? I know Suns fans are certainly tired of him saying that. When Kidd left Suns, he wasn't too fond of Suns and that's why some of the Suns fans hate him 'cause it's one thing if you get traded and it's another if you get traded AND trash afterwards.
> 
> Not saying Nash is the greatest but at least he never really trashes Mavs for not re-signing him...


Can't really say the rumors are true, because they're mainly generated from the media "guessing" and reading into what Kidd is saying, and then distributed as fact. I totally agree with you though that Kidd should hang around. I think if he were to go off complaining now, he would pretty much be laughed at...


----------



## Lakerman33

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

Lamar Odom,Chucky Atkins, and the #10 Pick

FOR:

Kidd and Nenad


----------



## pinetar

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



Lakerman33 said:


> Lamar Odom,Chucky Atkins, and the #10 Pick
> 
> FOR:
> 
> Kidd and Nenad


LOL!


----------



## NetsanityJoe

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



Lakerman33 said:


> Lamar Odom,Chucky Atkins, and the #10 Pick
> 
> FOR:
> 
> Kidd and Nenad


i had a bad day today, but that joke gave me a laugh i needed. keep 'em coming.


----------



## Petey

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



Lakerman33 said:


> Lamar Odom,Chucky Atkins, and the #10 Pick
> 
> FOR:
> 
> Kidd and Nenad


Don't think Krstic is going anywhere except for a legit big, which Odom is not... 

-Petey


----------



## SeaNet

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



Lakerman33 said:


> Lamar Odom,Chucky Atkins, and the #10 Pick
> 
> FOR:
> 
> Kidd and Nenad



:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

Oh, man that ****'s priceless!!!!

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Krstic All-Star

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

How 'bout Stephon Marbury for Kidd .......again


Chemistry killer


----------



## xavisxavis

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



Krstic All Star said:


> How 'bout Stephon Marbury for Kidd .......again
> 
> 
> Chemistry killer


Good Idea :mob:


----------



## MacDanny 6

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

Kidd for the #2 pick.

The Hawks have a lot of cap so they could take on Kidd's salary. You know they'll do it because they are desparate for anything. With the #2 pick the Nets take Chris Paul would would take over Jason Kidd's spot. Instead of overpaying a guy who is getting old and will soon decline fast, you get a good young player, and all that cap space taken off from the Kidd contract, which would allow you to go after more talent.


----------



## Petey

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



Franco 5 said:


> Kidd for the #2 pick.
> 
> The Hawks have a lot of cap so they could take on Kidd's salary. You know they'll do it because they are desparate for anything. With the #2 pick the Nets take Chris Paul would would take over Jason Kidd's spot. Instead of overpaying a guy who is getting old and will soon decline fast, you get a good young player, and all that cap space taken off from the Kidd contract, which would allow you to go after more talent.


Interesting, but the Nets are in a win now mode.

With this trade, the Nets would get a huge TE though to acquire other pieces.

-Petey


----------



## SeaNet

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



Franco 5 said:


> Kidd for the #2 pick.
> 
> The Hawks have a lot of cap so they could take on Kidd's salary. You know they'll do it because they are desparate for anything. With the #2 pick the Nets take Chris Paul would would take over Jason Kidd's spot. Instead of overpaying a guy who is getting old and will soon decline fast, you get a good young player, and all that cap space taken off from the Kidd contract, which would allow you to go after more talent.


Not a crazy trade at all. But I agree w/ Petey, Nets are in win now mode. This wouldn't be a win now move.


----------



## kiddisanet

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

What's the point in having a huge TE. Nobody great will want to come here without Kidd being here. As Stefanski says, Kidd is the attraction here. 

And Chris Paul will be a bust.

Not to mention that I hate when people say Kidd is overpaid. Who ISN'T overpaid is a better question. Look at what other guys got paid this year... Mutombo got over 18 million. Allan Houston got over 17. Chris Webber got over 17. 

Kidd got over 14. So did guys like Penny Hardaway, Antoine Walker, Illgauskas, Marbury, Michael Finley, Keith Van Horn, Jalen Rose, Latrell Sprewell!!!!

Brian Grant and Eddie Jones got over 13! Tim Thomas, Damon Stoudamire, and Baron Davis got over 12!! 

The point is that nobody deserves what they're getting. But this is how it works. If you want a winning team, you pay your players to stick around for a while.


----------



## NetsanityJoe

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



kiddisanet said:


> What's the point in having a huge TE. Nobody great will want to come here without Kidd being here. As Stefanski says, *Kidd is the attraction here*.


we'll see this offseason. for the first time in the kidd-era we really have holes that needed to be filled. before we had our starters set and just need that 1 guy really off the bench to put us over the top assuming everyone on the bench did their jobs.lets see if kidd can get guys like sar for less money than he can get somewhere else and can get marshall and some other names out there to come to jersey to play with kidd,carter,jefferson instead of taking more money somewhere else. i def think plenty of people want to play with specifically jason, its just that money is a more powerful tool and we don't have that much. so we shall see.


----------



## kiddisanet

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



NetsanityJoe said:


> we'll see this offseason. for the first time in the kidd-era we have holes that needed to be filled. lets see if kidd can get guys like sar for less money than he can get somewhere else and can get marshall and some other names out there to come to jersey to play with kidd,carter,jefferson instead of taking more money somewhere else. i def think plenty of people want to play with specifically jason, its just that money is a more powerful tool and we don't have that much. so we shall see.


Let's see if the Nets actually WANT Sar. That's the better question.


----------



## NetsanityJoe

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



kiddisanet said:


> Let's see if the Nets actually WANT Sar. That's the better question.


i didnt say we wanted him. i said guys like him who could get more somewhere else. that was my point.


----------



## njnets06

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



Petey said:


> Interesting, but the Nets are in a win now mode.
> 
> With this trade, the Nets would get a huge TE though to acquire other pieces.
> 
> -Petey


Jason Kidd is in win now mode, but unless the Nets get very creative or lucky in the draft, I don't see us adding enough to be able to get past Miami or Detroit.
Thats why I favor trading Kidd while his value is still high.


----------



## njnets06

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



Franco 5 said:


> Kidd for the #2 pick.
> 
> The Hawks have a lot of cap so they could take on Kidd's salary. You know they'll do it because they are desparate for anything. With the #2 pick the Nets take Chris Paul would would take over Jason Kidd's spot. Instead of overpaying a guy who is getting old and will soon decline fast, you get a good young player, and all that cap space taken off from the Kidd contract, which would allow you to go after more talent.


I like it. 

I still prefer trading Kidd, Mercer, Zoran, our 06 pick and Clips 06 pick for Livingston, Maggette, Wilcox, SAR and Clips 05 pick. 

But if the trade with Clips doesn't work, then the trade with Hawks is a good alternative.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

Kidd for Brevin Knight, Kareem Rush and the Bobcats' #1 next year. Kidd won't like it, but to hell with it.


----------



## Petey

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



njnets06 said:


> I like it.
> 
> I still prefer trading Kidd, Mercer, Zoran, our 06 pick and Clips 06 pick for Livingston, Maggette, Wilcox, SAR and Clips 05 pick.
> 
> But if the trade with Clips doesn't work, then the trade with Hawks is a good alternative.


The Clippers would never take on Kidd.

Sterling is cheap, will pay for talent at times (Magette and Brand), but I think he's smart enough to sign younger talent.

-Petey


----------



## kiddisanet

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



Krstic All Star said:


> Kidd for Brevin Knight, Kareem Rush and the Bobcats' #1 next year. Kidd won't like it, but to hell with it.


lol! Might as well just trade him for 3 picks and some new basketballs. These trade ideas are absolutely crazy.


----------



## kiddisanet

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



njnets06 said:


> Jason Kidd is in win now mode, but unless the Nets get very creative or lucky in the draft, I don't see us adding enough to be able to get past Miami or Detroit.


So we are supposed to sit here and suck on purpose next year because we think a team who can barely score 80 points and a team who relies on a big oaf who always injures his stupid leg will be unbeatable next year. Heck, the other 28 teams should just forfeit the season. Why play? Come on. What kind of attitude is this. Hopefully Rod's not going to quit on the Nets like that.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



kiddisanet said:
 

> lol! Might as well just trade him for 3 picks and some new basketballs. These trade ideas are absolutely crazy.



Ooooooooooo!!! We can get new basketballs? Let's do it!

lol :biggrin:


----------



## njnets06

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



Petey said:


> The Clippers would never take on Kidd.
> 
> Sterling is cheap, will pay for talent at times (Magette and Brand), but I think he's smart enough to sign younger talent.
> 
> -Petey


Sterling offered Maggette and Wilcox for Redd but was turned down. Now that Fakers are a lottery team, Sterling sees an opportunity to take over.

Kidd, Brandt, Kaman might be enough of a core to entice Redd or Allen to sign because Clips will still have enough cap space to get one of them.


----------



## njnets06

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



Krstic All Star said:


> Ooooooooooo!!! We can get new basketballs? Let's do it!
> 
> lol :biggrin:


Getting rid of Kidd's bloated $75 Million contract can buy LOTS of NEW basketballs :banana:


----------



## Petey

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



njnets06 said:


> Sterling offered Maggette and Wilcox for Redd but was turned down. Now that Fakers are a lottery team, Sterling sees an opportunity to take over.
> 
> Kidd, Brandt, Kaman might be enough of a core to entice Redd or Allen to sign because Clips will still have enough cap space to get one of them.


That won't work #s wise, as Redd is a huge bargain.

-Petey


----------



## njnets06

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



Petey said:


> That won't work #s wise, as Redd is a huge bargain.
> 
> -Petey


When Sterling offered Maggette and Wilcox, it was for Redd and filler. During the season, there was a strong possibility that Redd wouldn't resign with the Bucks, so Sterling thought they might panic and trade him. Now they have a much better chance of resigning him.

Sterling is ready to spend money. It's a smart business move at this time. Kidd would be a good investment for him. Kidd would also get his wish of playing with a big man and he could play on the left coast.

Most importantly, Nets would solidify the 4/5 with Krstic, SAR, Wilcox, Collins and maybe a bargain priced Cliffy. Maggette would be 6th man and backup both Carter and RJ. Between Livingston and 2 first round PG picks we should be able to get sufficient production from that position. This trade would give us quality depth that we never had before.


----------



## kiddisanet

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



njnets06 said:


> When Sterling offered Maggette and Wilcox, it was for Redd and filler. During the season, there was a strong possibility that Redd wouldn't resign with the Bucks, so Sterling thought they might panic and trade him. Now they have a much better chance of resigning him.
> 
> Sterling is ready to spend money. It's a smart business move at this time. Kidd would be a good investment for him. Kidd would also get his wish of playing with a big man and he could play on the left coast.
> 
> Most importantly, Nets would solidify the 4/5 with Krstic, SAR, Wilcox, Collins and maybe a bargain priced Cliffy. Maggette would be 6th man and backup both Carter and RJ. Between Livingston and 2 first round PG picks we should be able to get sufficient production from that position. This trade would give us quality depth that we never had before.


Kidd wants zero part of the Clippers. Cut the crap. Not to mention that Wilcox sucks and is a problem. I wouldn't want him here for Collins, nevermind Kidd. I shudder at the thought of trading Kidd just to get stupid Maggette and Livingston, who spent most of his first NBA season on the injured list. And there are plenty of ways to add depth without destroying the team and tossing the engine out to the dump. Some of you just amaze me and would do anything to ship certain players out of town, including ruining our very special team. Unbelievable. Unfreakingbelievable.


----------



## X-JAY

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



njnets06 said:


> When Sterling offered Maggette and Wilcox, it was for Redd and filler. During the season, there was a strong possibility that Redd wouldn't resign with the Bucks, so Sterling thought they might panic and trade him. Now they have a much better chance of resigning him.
> 
> Sterling is ready to spend money. It's a smart business move at this time. Kidd would be a good investment for him. Kidd would also get his wish of playing with a big man and he could play on the left coast.
> 
> Most importantly, Nets would solidify the 4/5 with Krstic, SAR, Wilcox, Collins and maybe a bargain priced Cliffy. Maggette would be 6th man and backup both Carter and RJ. Between Livingston and 2 first round PG picks we should be able to get sufficient production from that position. This trade would give us quality depth that we never had before.


I rather trade Kidd and both 2006 picks for Livingston, Maggette, Dalembert (we need inside precense) and Clips 05 pick. We can then sign NVE (1 million$ exception) and Marshall (MLE).
PG: NVE, Livingston, Felton/Jack (12th pick)
SG: Carter, Antoine Wright (15th pick)
SF: Jefferson, Maggette
PF: Krstic, Marshall, Cliff
C : Dalembert, Collins

But it will never ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever happen.


----------



## X-JAY

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

Kidd and Zoran for Charlotte 13th and 5th picks. We can also trade Collins and Mercer for Marshall (S&T). We will be significantly under the salary cap:
Jefferson (10), Carter (13.8), Krstic (1), Vaughn (1), Marshall (5)=30.8.
We can sign Raja Bell, Dalembert and resign Cliff (or never trade Twin because we have the cap space). Salaries (by position):
PG: Vaughn (1)
SG: Carter (13.8), Bell (4)
SF: Jefferson (10)
PF: Krstic (1), Marshall (5)
C : Dalembert (9), Cliff (1)
Total salaries: 44.8.

We will have the full MLE and the 5th, 13th, 15th and 43th overall picks to complete the roster (especially the PG spot). We can sign a veteran PG like NVE or Knight and we will have 4 rookies (!!!).


----------



## kiddisanet

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



X-JAY said:


> Kidd and Zoran for Charlotte 13th and 5th picks. We can also trade Collins and Mercer for Marshall (S&T). We will be significantly under the salary cap:
> Jefferson (10), Carter (13.8), Krstic (1), Vaughn (1), Marshall (5)=30.8.
> We can sign Raja Bell, Dalembert and resign Cliff (or never trade Twin because we have the cap space). Salaries (by position):
> PG: Vaughn (1)
> SG: Carter (13.8), Bell (4)
> SF: Jefferson (10)
> PF: Krstic (1), Marshall (5)
> C : Dalembert (9), Cliff (1)
> Total salaries: 44.8.
> 
> We will have the full MLE and the 5th, 13th, 15th and 43th overall picks to complete the roster (especially the PG spot). We can sign a veteran PG like NVE or Knight and we will have 4 rookies (!!!).


Yes, please, let's destroy our roster so that we never get out of the 1st round again. Let's trade the glue of the team for picks. lol. I just can't believe it.


----------



## Petey

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



X-JAY said:


> Kidd and Zoran for Charlotte 13th and 5th picks. We can also trade Collins and Mercer for Marshall (S&T). We will be significantly under the salary cap:
> Jefferson (10), Carter (13.8), Krstic (1), Vaughn (1), Marshall (5)=30.8.
> We can sign Raja Bell, Dalembert and resign Cliff (or never trade Twin because we have the cap space). Salaries (by position):
> PG: Vaughn (1)
> SG: Carter (13.8), Bell (4)
> SF: Jefferson (10)
> PF: Krstic (1), Marshall (5)
> C : Dalembert (9), Cliff (1)
> Total salaries: 44.8.
> 
> We will have the full MLE and the 5th, 13th, 15th and 43th overall picks to complete the roster (especially the PG spot). We can sign a veteran PG like NVE or Knight and we will have 4 rookies (!!!).


If you are under the cap, you have no MLE.

-Petey


----------



## X-JAY

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



Petey said:


> If you are under the cap, you have no MLE.
> 
> -Petey


Even if you surpass the cap?


----------



## X-JAY

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



kiddisanet said:


> Yes, please, let's destroy our roster so that we never get out of the 1st round again. Let's trade the glue of the team for picks. lol. I just can't believe it.


It's not just trading Kidd for normal picks, it's trading a 4 years, 75 million$ contract for 2 lottery picks on a good draft and it will give us a lot of cap space. We would be able to add a lot of quality players and we'll have 3 high picks and a 2nd rounder to improve the team.


----------



## bluewalker

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



X-JAY said:


> Even if you surpass the cap?


Try this one, Larry ****'s NBA Salary Cap FAQ:
http://members.cox.net/lmcoon/salarycap.htm#10


----------



## X-JAY

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



bluewalker said:


> Try this one, Larry ****'s NBA Salary Cap FAQ:
> http://members.cox.net/lmcoon/salarycap.htm#10


Thanks for the answer, but there's no answer in the link you posted.


----------



## X-JAY

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



kiddisanet said:


> Yes, please, let's destroy our roster so that we never get out of the 1st round again. Let's trade the glue of the team for picks. lol. I just can't believe it.


Under our circumstances, it will be a good move to trade Kidd for a lot of cap space and 2 lottery picks. IMO we will simply not be good enough to compete for a championship without a strong frontcourt. Every team without Michael Jordan needs a strong frontcourt to win a title. Just look at the remaining playoffs teams: Miami (Shaq), SA (Duncan), Phoenix (Amare and Marion) and Detroit (the Wallaces). Every single contender needs some star-power in their frontcourt. Championship teams from the last decade:
2003-04 NBA Detroit Pistons (the Wallaces)
2002-03 NBA San Antonio Spurs (Duncan) 
2001-02 NBA Los Angeles Lakers (Shaq) 
2000-01 NBA Los Angeles Lakers (Shaq) 
1999-00 NBA Los Angeles Lakers (Shaq) 
1998-99 NBA San Antonio Spurs (Robinson-Duncan) 
1997-98 NBA Chicago Bulls (Michael Jordan) 
1996-97 NBA Chicago Bulls (Michael Jordan)
1995-96 NBA Chicago Bulls (Michael Jordan) 
1994-95 NBA Houston Rockets (Hakeem Olajuwon) 
1993-94 NBA Houston Rockets (Hakeem Olajuwon) 
1992-93 NBA Chicago Bulls (Michael Jordan)
1991-92 NBA Chicago Bulls (Michael Jordan) 
1990-91 NBA Chicago Bulls (Michael Jordan) 
1989-90 NBA Detroit Pistons (Rodman-Laimbeer-Edwards)
1988-89 NBA Detroit Pistons (Rodman-Laimbeer-Edwards)
1987-88 NBA Los Angeles Lakers (Kareem)
1986-87 NBA Los Angeles Lakers (Kareem) 
1985-86 NBA Boston Celtics (Bird-McHale-Parish) 
1984-85 NBA Los Angeles Lakers (Kareem) 
1983-84 NBA Boston Celtics (Bird-McHale-Parish)
1982-83 NBA Philadelphia 76ers (Moses Malone) 
1981-82 NBA Los Angeles Lakers (Kareem)
1980-81 NBA Boston Celtics (Bird-McHale-Parish)
1979-80 NBA Los Angeles Lakers (Kareem)

Every team for the past *35 years * who didn't have Jordan won the title with a strong and dominant frontcourt.


----------



## kiddisanet

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



X-JAY said:


> It's not just trading Kidd for normal picks, it's trading a 4 years, 75 million$ contract for 2 lottery picks on a good draft and it will give us a lot of cap space. We would be able to add a lot of quality players and we'll have 3 high picks and a 2nd rounder to improve the team.


We would not be able to add a lot of quality players. And we'd have to wait years for the picks to develop into anything that could win a title. Meanwhile we'd have Vince here pissed off that he is in the prime of his career, yet is waiting for draft picks to develop (if they ever do). And he and RJ would be ticked that the team is going backwards and that they lost their leader. And all of the fans would be ticked, and management would never hear the end of it. They'd be attacked for giving up on this special team so soon. 

I don't find anything wrong with Kidd's contract at all. He's more than worth it. He's the glue in all of this. There are a lot of ways to improve the frontcourt without destroying this team. And I don't give a crap what won the title in 1980 or 1990. This is 2005, and teams can win with their big men playing on one leg or their big men shooting like hell. Whatever, I'm done. I bet you would trade him for a couple new basketball rims if you could.


----------



## Petey

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



X-JAY said:


> Even if you surpass the cap?


You can't surpass the cap that way, that is why it's a 'cap', you have to use exceptions to surpass the cap. And you don't get exceptions unless you start the offseason over the cap. Otherwise why won't they just raise the cap another 5 million to start?

-Petey


----------



## njnets06

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



X-JAY said:


> I rather trade Kidd and both 2006 picks for Livingston, Maggette, Dalembert (we need inside precense) and Clips 05 pick. We can then sign NVE (1 million$ exception) and Marshall (MLE).
> PG: NVE, Livingston, Felton/Jack (12th pick)
> SG: Carter, Antoine Wright (15th pick)
> SF: Jefferson, Maggette
> PF: Krstic, Marshall, Cliff
> C : Dalembert, Collins
> 
> But it will never ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever happen.


Agree that it won't happen because I can't see Philly ever letting us get Dalembert. 

Twice you put Krstic at PF. Defensively, that might be a very tough assignment for Nenad. His agility is there, but is his foot speed fast enough?


----------



## njnets06

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



Petey said:


> You can't surpass the cap that way, that is why it's a 'cap', you have to use exceptions to surpass the cap. And you don't get exceptions unless you start the offseason over the cap. Otherwise why won't they just raise the cap another 5 million to start?
> 
> -Petey


If we do trades that get us under the cap then we'll generate more traded player exceptions and would be able to use those to sign players.

Nobody is sure what the cap will be next year. One rumor is that it will be lifted to the original tax threshold.


----------



## njnets06

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



X-JAY said:


> Thanks for the answer, but there's no answer in the link you posted.


The correct section is section 18:
http://members.cox.net/lmcoon/salarycap.htm#18


----------



## Petey

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



njnets06 said:


> If we do trades that get us under the cap then we'll generate more traded player exceptions and would be able to use those to sign players.
> 
> Nobody is sure what the cap will be next year. One rumor is that it will be lifted to the original tax threshold.


Trade exceptions can only be used for trade, no signings though.

-Petey


----------



## Dumpy

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



kiddisanet said:


> Yes, please, let's destroy our roster so that we never get out of the 1st round again. Let's trade the glue of the team for picks. lol. I just can't believe it.


well, it seems to me that there are two paths. (1) Design a team that takes advantage of Kidd's strenghts; or (2) trade Kidd. The way things are now--Kidd on the roster, but the team unable to run a fast break--is the worst of all possible worlds. If Vince Carter is physically or emotionally or psychologically unable to run the fast break, then I think the Nets have to trade either Kidd or Carter. You can't have a fast break that consists of just Kidd and RJ. They'll never contend like that.


----------



## kiddisanet

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



Dumpy said:


> well, it seems to me that there are two paths. (1) Design a team that takes advantage of Kidd's strenghts; or (2) trade Kidd. The way things are now--Kidd on the roster, but the team unable to run a fast break--is the worst of all possible worlds. If Vince Carter is physically or emotionally or psychologically unable to run the fast break, then I think the Nets have to trade either Kidd or Carter. You can't have a fast break that consists of just Kidd and RJ. They'll never contend like that.


You can't contend if your team relies on scoring all their points in the half court every night either. Which one of these last 4 teams left can't run the fast break well? None of them. They all run, they all look good on the fast break. They are all athletic enough to do so as well. All of the best teams can get easy baskets. This should not be a choice of Carter's. He should be forced to run. No more lazy jogging while Kidd and RJ are running up the floor.


----------



## Dumpy

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



kiddisanet said:


> You can't contend if your team relies on scoring all their points in the half court every night either. Which one of these last 4 teams left can't run the fast break well? None of them. They all run, they all look good on the fast break. They are all athletic enough to do so as well. All of the best teams can get easy baskets. This should not be a choice of Carter's. He should be forced to run.


yes, you've made it clear that if such a choice has to be made, you'd prefer that Carter be traded. Hopefully, it'll turn out that his inability to sprint down the court was just a function of residual injuries and a lack of understanding of what to do when on the court with Kidd, and he'll be able to correct this inability.


----------



## kiddisanet

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



Dumpy said:


> yes, you've made it clear that if such a choice has to be made, you'd prefer that Carter be traded. Hopefully, it'll turn out that his inability to sprint down the court was just a function of residual injuries and a lack of understanding of what to do when on the court with Kidd, and he'll be able to correct this inability.


I don't want any of them to leave. Vince is athletic. He should be able to run up the floor.


----------



## HB

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

Might I say also you cannot win with a team that solely relies on the fastbreak, the best teams in the league can run both sets quite effectively. If the nets are going to be championship contenders all their players must buy into it


----------



## kiddisanet

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



Hbwoy said:


> Might I say also you cannot win with a team that solely relies on the fastbreak, the best teams in the league can run both sets quite effectively. If the nets are going to be championship contenders all their players must buy into it


Of course.


----------



## imadruid

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

JK is an actual LEADER.....If you guys actually think the VC can lead ANY team to the promise land you are in for a big surprise ( and not the happy kind)..... VC will NEVER be a true leader .....He will excel as long as there is someone else there to deflect attention from his lack of ability to lead.....


----------



## Lord-SMX

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

if you trade kidd then you have to demand a future allstar pg and an allstar big! Anything less would be a bad trade for the best pg in the leage! :banana:


----------



## X-JAY

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



Petey said:


> You can't surpass the cap that way, that is why it's a 'cap', you have to use exceptions to surpass the cap. And you don't get exceptions unless you start the offseason over the cap. Otherwise why won't they just raise the cap another 5 million to start?
> 
> -Petey


So you're saying that it's actually better to be over the cap then being 4 million$ under the cap?
Because a team over the cap has a 5 million$ MLE, while a team who's 4 million$ under the cap has only 4 million$ to sign free agents.


----------



## Petey

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



X-JAY said:


> So you're saying that it's actually better to be over the cap then being 4 million$ under the cap?
> Because a team over the cap has a 5 million$ MLE, while a team who's 4 million$ under the cap has only 4 million$ to sign free agents.


No, if you are under the cap by the MLE minus a dollar, you would have the MLE.

-Petey


----------



## Lord-SMX

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



X-JAY said:


> So you're saying that it's actually better to be over the cap then being 4 million$ under the cap?
> Because a team over the cap has a 5 million$ MLE, while a team who's 4 million$ under the cap has only 4 million$ to sign free agents.



No but to be good and 5mil over the cap is better then being a lotto team and 4mil under the cap!

allah the hawks! Look at them they got mad cap space but they don't got any players... Spurs are over the limit but they are contending for the title!


but its bad to be like the knicks who spend the most and get nuthing in return!


----------



## Pistolballer

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

New Jersey
*Trades*
Jason Kidd
Nenad Krystic
*Change in team outlook: -0.5 ppg, +1.4 rpg, and -0.1 apg*

Denver
*Trades*
Marcus Camby
Andre Miller
*Change in team outlook: +0.5 ppg, -1.4 rpg, and +0.1 apg.* 

maybe Denver could toss in some internation rights, or a late draft pick as well to even it out (or the other way around if you see the trade that way)


----------



## SeaNet

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



Pistolballer said:


> New Jersey
> *Trades*
> Jason Kidd
> Nenad Krystic
> *Change in team outlook: -0.5 ppg, +1.4 rpg, and -0.1 apg*
> 
> Denver
> *Trades*
> Marcus Camby
> Andre Miller
> *Change in team outlook: +0.5 ppg, -1.4 rpg, and +0.1 apg.*
> 
> maybe Denver could toss in some internation rights, or a late draft pick as well to even it out (or the other way around if you see the trade that way)


Try JKidd alone for Miller, and Camby and you might get some takers. But not me. I think Miller is a ****ty PG.


----------



## njnets06

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



SeaNet said:


> Try JKidd alone for Miller, and Camby and you might get some takers. But not me. I think Miller is a ****ty PG.


I'm all for trading Kidd because we can still get a lot of quality pieces to build a championship team that will last. A Miller and Camby combo is not my idea of quality. We can get much, much more than a perennially injured center and perennially underperforming PG.


----------



## krsticfan325

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

I wouldn't trade Krstic for Camby and Miller, let alone throw Kidd into the package.

Kidd for Nene and Andre?


----------



## X-JAY

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

I would trade Kidd to Charlotte for high lottery picks. We would be able to pick 2 great prospects and gamble on another player with our pick (15). IMO it would be best to pick a PG and a bigman with the lottery picks. In addition, we will have 15 million$ in cap space to sign FA's. Sign Jaric/Van Exel/Knight and Dalembert and it's a big-time contender: 
PG: Paul, Knight, Vaughn
SG: Carter, Bell
SF: Jefferson, Warrick
PF: Krstic, Marshall, Vazquez/Splitter
C : Dalembert, Cliff


----------



## Lord-SMX

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



X-JAY said:


> I would trade Kidd to Charlotte for high lottery picks. We would be able to pick 2 great prospects and gamble on another player with our pick (15). IMO it would be best to pick a PG and a bigman with the lottery picks. In addition, we will have 15 million$ in cap space to sign FA's. Sign Jaric/Van Exel/Knight and Dalembert and it's a big-time contender:
> PG: Paul, Knight, Vaughn
> SG: Carter, Bell
> SF: Jefferson, Warrick
> PF: Krstic, Marshall, Vazquez/Splitter
> C : Dalembert, Cliff



do i need to smack a *****?

what's wrong with you? why would you trade away our best player/best pg in the league for draft picks! If the nets do that they will have 0 fans (remember how bad it was when kmart left)... We'll be a bad version of the lakers... and the lakers stink!!!


----------



## Dumpy

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



X-JAY said:


> I would trade Kidd to Charlotte for high lottery picks.


Oh, it just isn't any fun when kiddisanet isn't around.


----------



## X-JAY

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



Lord-SMX said:


> do i need to smack a *****?
> 
> what's wrong with you? why would you trade away our best player/best pg in the league for draft picks! If the nets do that they will have 0 fans (remember how bad it was when kmart left)... We'll be a bad version of the lakers... and the lakers stink!!!


It's not that I don't like/estimate Kidd, it's that we won't be close to a title without a good frontcourt which we obviously don't have. I'll explain it in a new thread, but I will also quote myself now:


X-JAY said:


> Under our circumstances, it will be a good move to trade Kidd for a lot of cap space and 2 lottery picks. IMO we will simply not be good enough to compete for a championship without a strong frontcourt. Every team without Michael Jordan needs a strong frontcourt to win a title. Just look at the remaining playoffs teams: Miami (Shaq), SA (Duncan), Phoenix (Amare and Marion) and Detroit (the Wallaces). Every single contender needs some star-power in their frontcourt. Championship teams from the last decade:
> 2003-04 NBA Detroit Pistons (the Wallaces)
> 2002-03 NBA San Antonio Spurs (Duncan)
> 2001-02 NBA Los Angeles Lakers (Shaq)
> 2000-01 NBA Los Angeles Lakers (Shaq)
> 1999-00 NBA Los Angeles Lakers (Shaq)
> 1998-99 NBA San Antonio Spurs (Robinson-Duncan)
> 1997-98 NBA Chicago Bulls (Michael Jordan)
> 1996-97 NBA Chicago Bulls (Michael Jordan)
> 1995-96 NBA Chicago Bulls (Michael Jordan)
> 1994-95 NBA Houston Rockets (Hakeem Olajuwon)
> 1993-94 NBA Houston Rockets (Hakeem Olajuwon)
> 1992-93 NBA Chicago Bulls (Michael Jordan)
> 1991-92 NBA Chicago Bulls (Michael Jordan)
> 1990-91 NBA Chicago Bulls (Michael Jordan)
> 1989-90 NBA Detroit Pistons (Rodman-Laimbeer-Edwards)
> 1988-89 NBA Detroit Pistons (Rodman-Laimbeer-Edwards)
> 1987-88 NBA Los Angeles Lakers (Kareem)
> 1986-87 NBA Los Angeles Lakers (Kareem)
> 1985-86 NBA Boston Celtics (Bird-McHale-Parish)
> 1984-85 NBA Los Angeles Lakers (Kareem)
> 1983-84 NBA Boston Celtics (Bird-McHale-Parish)
> 1982-83 NBA Philadelphia 76ers (Moses Malone)
> 1981-82 NBA Los Angeles Lakers (Kareem)
> 1980-81 NBA Boston Celtics (Bird-McHale-Parish)
> 1979-80 NBA Los Angeles Lakers (Kareem)
> 
> Every team for the past *35 years * who didn't have Jordan won the title with a strong and dominant frontcourt.


----------



## njnets06

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



X-JAY said:


> I would trade Kidd to Charlotte for high lottery picks. We would be able to pick 2 great prospects and gamble on another player with our pick (15). IMO it would be best to pick a PG and a bigman with the lottery picks. In addition, we will have 15 million$ in cap space to sign FA's. Sign Jaric/Van Exel/Knight and Dalembert and it's a big-time contender:
> PG: Paul, Knight, Vaughn
> SG: Carter, Bell
> SF: Jefferson, Warrick
> PF: Krstic, Marshall, Vazquez/Splitter
> C : Dalembert, Cliff


I highly doubt that Charlotte would do that. If they did agree, I'd jump on that offer. 

When Kidd first came onboard, we were such a young and inexperienced team that Byron Scott's stature was actually an important part of our first run to the Finals. The next year, the stature turned into a pigeon****-encrusted statue.

But the point is that with Jefferson and Carter's experience, adding a couple of quality rookies to a maturing Krstic would give us a championship contender for the next 5-7 years.


----------



## X-JAY

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



njnets06 said:


> I highly doubt that Charlotte would do that. If they did agree, I'd jump on that offer.
> 
> When Kidd first came onboard, we were such a young and inexperienced team that Byron Scott's stature was actually an important part of our first run to the Finals. The next year, the stature turned into a pigeon****-encrusted statue.
> 
> But the point is that with Jefferson and Carter's experience, adding a couple of quality rookies to a maturing Krstic would give us a championship contender for the next 5-7 years.


Why not?
Kidd's contract will end exactly when Emeka Okafor's big contract will begin. It won't hurt them that much. Next year, they are commited to only 10 million$, and no big FA will want to sign with a 20 wins team. With Kidd, they will have 27 million$ salaries commited, enough cap space to attract 2 big FA's. They can sign JJ and SAR and they are easily a top playoff team: Kidd, Knight, Rush, G Wallace, Brezec, JJ, Okafor, SAR...


----------



## Petey

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



X-JAY said:


> Why not?
> Kidd's contract will end exactly when Emeka Okafor's big contract will begin. It won't hurt them that much. Next year, they are commited to only 10 million$, and no big FA will want to sign with a 20 wins team. With Kidd, they will have 27 million$ salaries commited, enough cap space to attract 2 big FA's. They can sign JJ and SAR and they are easily a top playoff team: Kidd, Knight, Rush, G Wallace, Brezec, JJ, Okafor, SAR...


Bobcats don't have a full salary cap to work with... which I myself found pretty stupid, Stern handicapping a team which should be trying to build interest.

-Petey


----------



## njnets06

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



X-JAY said:


> Why not?
> Kidd's contract will end exactly when Emeka Okafor's big contract will begin. It won't hurt them that much. Next year, they are commited to only 10 million$, and no big FA will want to sign with a 20 wins team. With Kidd, they will have 27 million$ salaries commited, enough cap space to attract 2 big FA's. They can sign JJ and SAR and they are easily a top playoff team: Kidd, Knight, Rush, G Wallace, Brezec, JJ, Okafor, SAR...


Charlotte may only use up to 75% of the NBA salary cap in its second season. 

Excellent analysis that was done at the start of last season explains why Charlotte won't trade for Kidd: http://probasketball.about.com/od/newsrumorsopinion/a/bobcatstrades04.htm 

Part of the article states: "Charlotte is following the proven blueprint for all expansion franchises in their infancy. The team is unconcerned with immediate results ....

The Bobcats will be an NBA Lottery mainstay, as they put together the core of their franchise. Amazingly, Charlotte got a rare "sure bet" big man in Okafor with its very first draft pick. The team is now ahead of the pace of past expansion teams with that chip on board already. The 2005 Draft should yield the Bobcats that other rarest of commodities: a franchise point guard from a crop that could include Wake Forest's Chris Paul, North Carolina's Ray Felton, Arizona's Mustafa Shakur, Georgia Tech's Jarrett Jack or Maryland's John Gilchrist. Come to 2006, Charlotte could be looking at high school center prospect Greg Oden or a scorer such as Connecticut's Rudy Gay".


----------



## X-JAY

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

Well, even with 75% of the cap they can get Kidd and JJ.


----------



## Petey

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



X-JAY said:


> Well, even with 75% of the cap they can get Kidd and JJ.


No they can't.

Their cap will be 32 million (43 Million * 75%; unless the numbers change drastically); while Kidd will make 16+ Million, Okafor will make 4+ Million, Primoz will make 2.75 Million, cap hold for 7 players comes out to a bit more than 2+ Million. That totals around 25 Million. There is no way that J Johnson will sign for less than 8 Million starting, and if they do the Suns would match. 

The reduction in cap screws the Bobcats and forces them to build via the draft because they could have drafted all cheap players and hit the FA market their first summer.

-Petey


----------



## Petey

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

Hmm, I do wonder if we could pry away one of their 2 picks...

-Petey


----------



## X-JAY

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



Petey said:


> No they can't.
> 
> Their cap will be 32 million (43 Million * 75%; unless the numbers change drastically); while Kidd will make 16+ Million, Okafor will make 4+ Million, Primoz will make 2.75 Million, cap hold for 7 players comes out to a bit more than 2+ Million. That totals around 25 Million. There is no way that J Johnson will sign for less than 8 Million starting, and if they do the Suns would match.
> 
> The reduction in cap screws the Bobcats and forces them to build via the draft because they could have drafted all cheap players and hit the FA market their first summer.
> 
> -Petey


The cap will increase to 45+ million$.


----------



## njnets06

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



Petey said:


> Hmm, I do wonder if we could pry away one of their 2 picks...
> 
> -Petey


I'd offer Zoran and our 06 for Bobcats #13 this year. We still have the Clips pick next year. Maybe add our 2nd rounder from next year.


----------



## Petey

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



X-JAY said:


> The cap will increase to 45+ million$.


That still won't let Joe Johnson get a max contract will it? Would the Suns match anything up to a max, or even a max contract?

-Petey


----------



## X-JAY

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



Petey said:


> That still won't let Joe Johnson get a max contract will it? Would the Suns match anything up to a max, or even a max contract?
> 
> -Petey


If the cap is increased to 47 million$, they would have 37.25. They will have Kidd (16.4), Okafor (4), Brezec (2.5).
37.25
-
(16.4+4+2.5)
=
14.35

They can give him the max, although I think that 70-75 is enough so that Phoenix won't match. I mean, they have Amare who will get the max, Marion with the max and Q and Nash with big contracts.


----------



## Petey

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



X-JAY said:


> If the cap is increased to 47 million$, they would have 37.25. They will have Kidd (16.4), Okafor (4), Brezec (2.5).
> 37.25
> -
> (16.4+4+2.5)
> =
> 14.35
> 
> They can give him the max, although I think that 70-75 is enough so that Phoenix won't match. I mean, they have Amare who will get the max, Marion with the max and Q and Nash with big contracts.


OKafor makes 4+, Brezec makes 2.75, and you have cap holds. Since you need to have 11 players on your team, you need to have some salary figured for them (even if it's for the min) that way teams can't have a cap of Zero and sign 4 max FA over 1 summer. So, 11 - Kidd - Okafor - Brezec - FA = 7 cap holds. 7 x 350,000 = 2,450,000 in cap holds.

So... 37.25 - Kidd (16.4) - Okafor (4) - Brezec (2.75) - Cap holds (2.45) = 12.15 Million. Which is actually enough to offer him a max contract.

I think they have to throw the max at him, simply cause the Suns would be pretty retarded to not match considering how poorly Q played this post season (to when Johnson was in).

Would Johnson go to a unit missing a bonafide starter and a bench?

-Petey


----------



## njnets06

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



Petey said:


> .....
> So... 37.25 - Kidd (16.4) - Okafor (4) - Brezec (2.75) - Cap holds (2.45) = 12.15 Million. Which is actually enough to offer him a max contract....
> Would Johnson go to a unit missing a bonafide starter and a bench?
> 
> -Petey


A bigger question is how unhappy would Kidd be in Charlotte, even if they sign JJ? 

An unhappy Kidd is about as pleasant as finding an unhappy skunk in your sleeping bag. I can't see Charlotte taking that chance, but if Thorn can pull it off, he'd be Exec of the Ages!


----------



## Petey

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



njnets06 said:


> A bigger question is how unhappy would Kidd be in Charlotte, even if they sign JJ?
> 
> An unhappy Kidd is about as pleasant as finding an unhappy skunk in your sleeping bag. I can't see Charlotte taking that chance, but if Thorn can pull it off, he'd be Exec of the Ages!


Ah... once he is shipped, his unhappiness is none of our business.

-Petey


----------



## njnetsjkvcrj

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

This thread is so sad! Do you know how much time you are wasting posting all of these trades that would never happen? Why don't you like Jason? Are there any fans here who like our team or should I look elsewhere? Someone told me that this is a nice board to chat, especially during game time, but this big thread makes me not so sure. I skimmed through this and I see at least three people who would trade Jason to the Bobcats if they could! Hmm, no wonder our team is moving to Brooklyn! Maybe there the players will feel wanted! It is a shame that the biggest thread here is about ways to get rid of Jason Kidd. What a turnoff!


----------



## Vincanity15311

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



njnetsjkvcrj said:


> This thread is so sad! Do you know how much time you are wasting posting all of these trades that would never happen? Why don't you like Jason? Are there any fans here who like our team or should I look elsewhere? Someone told me that this is a nice board to chat, especially during game time, but this big thread makes me not so sure. I skimmed through this and I see at least three people who would trade Jason to the Bobcats if they could! Hmm, no wonder our team is moving to Brooklyn! Maybe there the players will feel wanted! It is a shame that the biggest thread here is about ways to get rid of Jason Kidd. What a turnoff!



Welcome to BBB.Net.... most of us are loving fans. I guess we jus wanna shake up this board a little bit.. After all, its the offseason for the nets..


----------



## cpawfan

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

Welcome to bbb.net njnetsjkvcrj

Perhaps you aren't familiar with bbb.net, but fans from all over the world and of all different teams post here.




njnetsjkvcrj said:


> This thread is so sad! Do you know how much time you are wasting posting all of these trades that would never happen?


1) How do you know they will never happen?
2) People discuss crazy ideas all the time. That is what we do, we interact with each other



> Why don't you like Jason?


Perhaps if you answer why you like Jason first, some of us can better respond to you



> Are there any fans here who like our team or should I look elsewhere?


There are plenty of Nets fans that like the team, and many that want to see it improved. This is a place for discussion of ideas. It is not a place where everyone thinks the same. Besides, it would be pretty boring if everyone thought the same way.



> Someone told me that this is a nice board to chat, especially during game time,


Yes, this is a great place for discussion, but you need expect that people will have different ideas than you.



> but this big thread makes me not so sure. I skimmed through this and I see at least three people who would trade Jason to the Bobcats if they could!


Everyone is entitled to their opinions. The mods of bbb.net are not the thought police. As long as the discussion is civil, almost any topic can be discussed in the appropriate forum.

So, are you saying that people having a different opinion than you would make you not want to post here?



> Hmm, no wonder our team is moving to Brooklyn! Maybe there the players will feel wanted!


Moving to Brooklyn wouldn't change anything about the people posting here. As I mentioned above, people from all over the world post here.



> It is a shame that the biggest thread here is about ways to get rid of Jason Kidd. What a turnoff!


This is certainly not the biggest thread in this forum.


----------



## schub

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



njnetsjkvcrj said:


> This thread is so sad! Do you know how much time you are wasting posting all of these trades that would never happen? Why don't you like Jason? Are there any fans here who like our team or should I look elsewhere? Someone told me that this is a nice board to chat, especially during game time, but this big thread makes me not so sure. I skimmed through this and I see at least three people who would trade Jason to the Bobcats if they could! Hmm, no wonder our team is moving to Brooklyn! Maybe there the players will feel wanted! It is a shame that the biggest thread here is about ways to get rid of Jason Kidd. What a turnoff!


I think the intent of this thread was not to waste several threads on Kidd trade proposals from fans of other teams who read Ric Bucher and believe Kidd desperately wants out. Most of us know that Kidd isn't going anywhere and are glad about that. Some of us have even avoided this thread alltogether...

until now....

to welcome you to the board. :cheers: 

Hope you stick around.


----------



## X-JAY

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



njnetsjkvcrj said:


> This thread is so sad! Do you know how much time you are wasting posting all of these trades that would never happen? Why don't you like Jason? Are there any fans here who like our team or should I look elsewhere? Someone told me that this is a nice board to chat, especially during game time, but this big thread makes me not so sure. I skimmed through this and I see at least three people who would trade Jason to the Bobcats if they could! Hmm, no wonder our team is moving to Brooklyn! Maybe there the players will feel wanted! It is a shame that the biggest thread here is about ways to get rid of Jason Kidd. What a turnoff!


Well, you got me all wrong. I'll tell you the reason I talk about trading Kidd so much:
1) Jason will clearly be on a decline for the next 4 years of his contract, while his salary will significantly increase. At the age of 36 years old, we will be paying him 21.3 million$. And that's for a PG who can't shoot.
2) It hurts the team a lot when your unquestionable leader talks about things he shouldn't be talking about in the press. We signed him for a 6 years, 103.6 million$ contract to be our PG, not the GM for god's sake.
3) We are commited to 3 big contracts (75 million$ over 4 years to Kidd, 78 million$ over 6 years to RJ and 45 million$ over 3 years to Carter) which will take our entire cap. Our only ways to get bigmen will be the draft, the MLE and trades. The MLE and the draft won't get us enough frontcourt talent.
4) Over the last *35 years*, no team who didn't have Michael Jordan managed to win a championship without star-power and toughness in their frontcourt (and no, Krstic isn't enough). Just look at the conference finalists: Detroit (Ben, Rasheed and McDyess), San Antonio (Duncan), Miami (Shaq) and Phoenix (Marion and Amare).
5) I'm not saying that we should trade Kidd no matter what, I'm just saying that if Thorn doesn't pull a rabbit from his hat and he sees a championship window for the next 2 years, we should break the big 3. I would rather trade Kidd now because he's still tradeable (hopefully he can produce something for the next 2 years).


----------



## Petey

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

Sometimes I get really hungry, and I'd trade JKidd for half a bag of Kit Kats, a Crunch bar and a handfull of Hersey Kisses.

-Petey


----------



## cpawfan

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



Petey said:


> Sometimes I get really hungry, and I'd trade JKidd for half a bag of Kit Kats, a Crunch bar and a handfull of Hersey Kisses.
> 
> -Petey


That deal is nothing without some cheesecake, but then I guess you would have to include Joumana too


----------



## Petey

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



cpawfan said:


> That deal is nothing without some cheesecake, but then I guess you would have to include Joumana too


Don't get silly now, I'll trade you Joumana for 2 Thai Hookers, 2 since she is so hot, but you know, sometimes you just need a new flavor. 

-Petey


----------



## pinetar

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



schub said:


> ...Most of us know that Kidd isn't going anywhere and are glad about that. Some of us have even avoided this thread alltogether...


Correct. I'm with you, schub.


----------



## SeaNet

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



Petey said:


> Sometimes I get really hungry, and I'd trade JKidd for half a bag of Kit Kats, a Crunch bar and a handfull of Hersey Kisses.
> 
> -Petey


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## njnetsjkvcrj

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



X-JAY said:


> Well, you got me all wrong. I'll tell you the reason I talk about trading Kidd so much



To be honest with you, I stopped reading when you mentioned him being the GM. I barely got that far. I don't feel like wasting my time reading nonsense. Sorry.

Thank you to the people who welcomed me and explained a little about why this thread is here. When the season starts up again, I'd like to contribute to this board a little more.


----------



## X-JAY

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



njnetsjkvcrj said:


> To be honest with you, I stopped reading when you mentioned him being the GM. I barely got that far. I don't feel like wasting my time reading nonsense. Sorry.
> 
> Thank you to the people who welcomed me and explained a little about why this thread is here. When the season starts up again, I'd like to contribute to this board a little more.


Can you read?
*I said that we payed him to be our PG, and instead he talk to the press as if he was the GM. Players shouldn't act that way.*

Now who's writing the nonsense?


----------



## Dumpy

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



X-JAY said:


> Can you read?
> *I said that we payed him to be our PG, and instead he talk to the press as if he was the GM. Players shouldn't act that way.*
> 
> Now who's writing the nonsense?


Hey X-Jay. "Pay" is an exception. When you put it into past tense, the "Y" becomes an "i" and you write, "paid." It is not that way for all words that end in "-ay" though. For example, the past tense of "play" is "played." 

Also, it should be "he TALKS to the press . . . "

You're doing great, though--much, much better than my hebrew.


----------



## Petey

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



X-JAY said:


> Can you read?
> *I said that we payed him to be our PG, and instead he talk to the press as if he was the GM. Players shouldn't act that way.*
> 
> Now who's writing the nonsense?


To be fair, he has played GM too... how can people forget about Alonzo Mourning?

-Petey


----------



## njnetsjkvcrj

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



X-JAY said:


> Can you read?
> *I said that we payed him to be our PG, and instead he talk to the press as if he was the GM. Players shouldn't act that way.*
> 
> Now who's writing the nonsense?



Wow. You haven't paid much attention this year. The reporters repeatedly hounded him about what he would do if he was the GM and he wouldn't say anything about it! He handled it very well and never gave into them. 

And to Petey (another one of those Jason to the Bobcats people), I thought the Alonzo signing was a good thing. Have you seen him recently? His shotblocking has been huge for Miami. The Nets have never had a shotblocker like that. After seeing how superior Duncan and Robinson were to the Net's front court in the Finals of 2003 (it was a block party), the Nets knew they needed help if they wanted to win in the Finals and they got it by signing Zo (we would have had to wait a year, but still). Can you imagine Kenyon and Zo together this year? That wasn't a bad signing. Even the world champions were after him and he would have really helped the Net's front court depth. Things didn't work out, but it led to Vince Carter. I think it's funny that Jason is crucified for wanting the team to be championship caliber! I think it is worse when the players don't care who is on their team. That's when I question their desire to seriously compete in this league. I didn't think I would be the only one to feel this way, but maybe I am. And this is one of the reasons I like Vince Carter so much. He was up there in Toronto trying to get guys to come play with him. While everyone was questioning his heart, I realized that he does care and that he does want to win. He wants his team to be capable of winning a championship just like Jason. I find no fault in this. Not to mention that Jason seems to be a very smart person who really knows this game. Why wouldn't a GM value his opinions? This whole thing is a team effort. 

Wow, I was not expecting to get so into this! I'm getting a bit addicted to this place already!


----------



## Petey

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



njnetsjkvcrj said:


> And to Petey (another one of those Jason to the Bobcats people),


'Bobcats people'? I'm one of those JKidd for munchies people!!!



njnetsjkvcrj said:


> I thought the Alonzo signing was a good thing. Have you seen him recently? His shotblocking has been huge for Miami.


Yes I've seen Zo recently, he's playing splendid for the Heat.



njnetsjkvcrj said:


> Things didn't work out, but it led to Vince Carter.


That is the most / only meaningfull contribution Zo made for the Nets / in NJ. Imagine if we won't have traded him for Carter... would had been nice to see him play for the Heat in the playoffs right now on the Nets' buck.

-Petey


----------



## netsgiants

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

Nets Trade Jason Kidd and the 15th pick.
Nets recieve Carlos Boozer the 6th pick, Kirk synder(filler) and Kris Humphries (filler)

We then Draft Raymond Felton whos quick and will lead the breaks for the Nets

Felton/Earl Watson
Carter/Kareem Rush
Jefferson/Marshall/second round pick
Boozer/Marshall
Kristic/Collins

and Utah finally has a team to compete for a playoff birth because he will make all those players better.
Kidd/Lopez
Gordan Giricek
Kirklenko/Harpring
Diogu
Okur/collins


----------



## SeaNet

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



netsgiants said:


> Nets Trade Jason Kidd and the 15th pick.
> Nets recieve Carlos Boozer the 6th pick, Kirk synder(filler) and Kris Humphries (filler)
> 
> We then Draft Raymond Felton whos quick and will lead the breaks for the Nets
> 
> Felton/Earl Watson
> Carter/Kareem Rush
> Jefferson/Marshall/second round pick
> Boozer/Marshall
> Kristic/Collins
> 
> and Utah finally has a team to compete for a playoff birth because he will make all those players better.
> Kidd/Lopez
> Gordan Giricek
> Kirklenko/Harpring
> Diogu
> Okur/collins


Oh, man that's awful. We get Boozer (overpaid and not anything to write home about), two second year players that have a long way to go (assuming they ever get there), and move up 9 spots in the draft to take the PG I like least among those coming out? I'd so much rather have Kidd's contract (and talent) on the books than Boozer's. Switch Boozer w/ Kirilenko and we'll talk.


----------



## njnets06

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



SeaNet said:


> Oh, man that's awful. We get Boozer (overpaid and not anything to write home about), two second year players that have a long way to go (assuming they ever get there), and move up 9 spots in the draft to take the PG I like least among those coming out? I'd so much rather have Kidd's contract (and talent) on the books than Boozer's. Switch Boozer w/ Kirilenko and we'll talk.


Kidd for AK? Only way Utah considers that is if we add a first round pick. Kidd's value is not what it used to be. It was 3 seasons ago that Kidd was a runner-up MVP. AK is a player you can build upon. Kidd's time is rapidly passing.


----------



## netsgiants

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

i'd perfer boozers contract then paying over 20 mil to kidd when he's 36.


----------



## X-JAY

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



Dumpy said:


> Hey X-Jay. "Pay" is an exception. When you put it into past tense, the "Y" becomes an "i" and you write, "paid." It is not that way for all words that end in "-ay" though. For example, the past tense of "play" is "played."
> 
> Also, it should be "he TALKS to the press . . . "
> 
> You're doing great, though--much, much better than my hebrew.


Thanks.


----------



## X-JAY

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

I will trade Kidd for Brian Grant before I trade him for Boozer.

As I mentioned many times, the only reason we should trade Kidd is if Thorn can't do his magic and we don't add enough talent to our frontcourt in the offseason. Kidd is handsdown the best player to lead us to a championship in the NBA with the exception of Duncan, KG and Shaq. However, he can't do it all by himself and even though we have the best backcourt in recent NBA history since Jordan and Pippen, frontcourts win championships, not backcourts. All of our perimeter problems (shooting, defense, running, depth) don't make me worry because they are much easier to fix than our frontcourt-related problems (rebounding, interior defense, points in the paint, shot-blocking and overall dominance). Our only ways to strengthen our frontcourt are:
1) Our 5-5.5 million$ MLE and a 4.9 million TE, which are defently not enough to get the impact player we need.
2) The draft. We hold the 15th pick, which won't produce us enough.
3) Trades. Unfortunetly, we don't have attractive pieces we want to trade (Krstic is really hard to give because of his high production/salary ratio, Kidd is the leader we need, VC brings us fans and the so-much-needed half-court scoring ability and RJ has a BYC status and he's still an extremely efficient player on both ends).

So like I said, Thorn and Stephanski need to come up with a great move. If they don't, I recommend on considering trading Kidd. I want a good PG who can run a team, picks and a dominant bigmen or cap space. 2 lottery picks+cap space will be a very good package IMO.


----------



## jizzzon29

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

why wud the nets do sumthin so stupid like that? they just traded for carter and jefferson just came off bein injured. they pretty much have a brand new team and with the draft comin!!!! Gettin an athletic center that can keep up wit the fast pace of the nets would be a match made in heaven. the nets made a run in the playoffs this season when they faced celtics. notice it was when jefferson came back. he brings that team to life wit his enthusiasm, his high-flyin dunks, and his love for the game. i say jason kidd shud just wait and give that team at least a year and see what kind of progress they make. i think they cud make some noise in the east next year.


----------



## SeaNet

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



njnets06 said:


> Kidd for AK? Only way Utah considers that is if we add a first round pick. Kidd's value is not what it used to be. It was 3 seasons ago that Kidd was a runner-up MVP. AK is a player you can build upon. Kidd's time is rapidly passing.


Probably not, but that's what it would take for a deal w/ Utah to make sense for the Nets, IMO.


----------



## Tragedy

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

Jason Kidd for Stephon Marbury :|


----------



## PoorPoorSonics

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



njnets06 said:


> We can get much, much more than a perennially injured center and perennially underperforming PG.


Forgot to add what you are giving up is a perennially injured PG.

**wouldnt do the trade as NJ either**...just thought I would add that in.


----------



## SeaNet

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



PoorPoorSonics said:


> Forgot to add what you are giving up is a perennially injured PG.
> 
> **wouldnt do the trade as NJ either**...just thought I would add that in.


Perennially injured PG? Where is the evidence for this?


----------



## Dumpy

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



X-JAY said:


> I will trade Kidd for Brian Grant before I trade him for Boozer.
> 
> As I mentioned many times, the only reason we should trade Kidd is if Thorn can't do his magic and we don't add enough talent to our frontcourt in the offseason. Kidd is handsdown the best player to lead us to a championship in the NBA with the exception of Duncan, KG and Shaq. However, he can't do it all by himself and even though we have the best backcourt in recent NBA history since Jordan and Pippen, frontcourts win championships, not backcourts. All of our perimeter problems (shooting, defense, running, depth) don't make me worry because they are much easier to fix than our frontcourt-related problems (rebounding, interior defense, points in the paint, shot-blocking and overall dominance). Our only ways to strengthen our frontcourt are:
> 1) Our 5-5.5 million$ MLE and a 4.9 million TE, which are defently not enough to get the impact player we need.
> 2) The draft. We hold the 15th pick, which won't produce us enough.
> 3) Trades. Unfortunetly, we don't have attractive pieces we want to trade (Krstic is really hard to give because of his high production/salary ratio, Kidd is the leader we need, VC brings us fans and the so-much-needed half-court scoring ability and RJ has a BYC status and he's still an extremely efficient player on both ends).
> 
> So like I said, Thorn and Stephanski need to come up with a great move. If they don't, I recommend on considering trading Kidd. I want a good PG who can run a team, picks and a dominant bigmen or cap space. 2 lottery picks+cap space will be a very good package IMO.



I understand your point of view, X-Jay, but I don't really agree with it, or at least parts of it. First, the Nets are not as far from contending as it seems like you think they are. They really need quality depth more than anything else. I am going to assume at this point that Vince will learn to run once he goes through a training camp with the rest of the team, at least until I'm proven wrong. Anyway:

(1) [impact player] The Nets don't need an "impact player"--they need a strong defensive PF that can serve as their third-fifth option on offense. Collins isn't the answer, because he's NO option on offense. It seems to me that you don't have to overpay for players that have an expectation of scoring no more than 10-12 points a game. We can get a solid starting PF, and maybe a solid role player for the SG/SF off the bench that is better than the stiffs that were around last year. A lot of people here have discussed bringing Kittles back, for example. I don't know whether that would be a good idea or not, but I don't doubt that the'd be available within the team's price range.

(2) The Nets will get a solid player in the draft. Wait and see. As others have pointed out, the Nets have really lucked out in that they are one of the few teams that have a glaring hole at PF, and there are so many good guards and SFs available, which is just a secondary need. From their draft slot, they may well end up with the second or third top-rated PF in the draft. It really is starting to look like the Nets will get their choice of Diogu, May, Warrick, Villanueva, and Taft, all of which could contribute as early as this coming year.

(3) I agree that it will be hard to make a trade, because the Nets roster is so skewed. They have their core five players, and the rest of the roster is made up of 10-12th man types, or maybe shouldn't even be in the league at all. They also don't have much youth. The best asset may very well be the Clippers' pick from next year. 

(4) I wouldn't trade Kidd. Period. I think that would just be taking a step backwards, regardless of what the Nets got back for him. Leadership skills are invaluable, and can't be taught. Kidd's got 'em.


----------



## SeaNet

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

Dumpy if your prediction in Point #2 comes true. It will be a bright day in Netsville.


----------



## Dumpy

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



SeaNet said:


> Dumpy if your prediction in Point #2 comes true. It will be a bright day in Netsville.


I can hardly wait for the first thread on whether the Nets selected the right guy from that list . . . . just three and a half weeks to go . . . :biggrin:


----------



## netsgiants

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

Question... If we traded kidd for some expiring contracts, could we offer Ben Wallace a max contract becuase he is a FA in the 06/07 offseason. We would have a great mix of offense and Defense.


----------



## NetsanityJoe

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

this thread has reached the 'last page' platform..........


----------



## NetsanityJoe

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



netsgiants said:


> Question... If we traded kidd for some expiring contracts, could we offer Ben Wallace a max contract becuase he is a FA in the 06/07 offseason. We would have a great mix of offense and Defense.


i think it depends on what rod wants to do with vince. how much he wants to resign vince for. vince is a UFA in the summer of '08. plus we have to give nenad an extention too.


----------



## Petey

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



NetsanityJoe said:


> i think it depends on what rod wants to do with vince. how much he wants to resign vince for. vince is a UFA in the summer of '08. plus we have to give nenad an extention too.




Not for me... I have FireFox to browse by 50 posts per page!!!

-Petey


----------



## netsgiants

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

Heres a trade i wouldn't mind seeing, what do you guys think?
Kidd and the clips unprotected for Bibby and The big nasty corliss williamson


----------



## Petey

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



netsgiants said:


> Heres a trade i wouldn't mind seeing, what do you guys think?
> Kidd and the clips unprotected for Bibby and The big nasty corliss williamson


Trading Kidd for any other PG in the league is a downgrade, so myself... I'd never include a pick from our side.

-Petey


----------



## schub

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



netsgiants said:


> Heres a trade i wouldn't mind seeing, what do you guys think?
> Kidd and the clips unprotected for Bibby and The big nasty corliss williamson


Planinic and the Clips pick for Bibby and Corliss is a more even trade.


----------



## njnets06

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

Since we seem to have exhausted any semi-reasonable 2 team trades, time to open up to 3 team trades

3 team trade to get KG:

If Lakers think we are about to send Kidd to Clips and increase Clips odds of adding Redd or Allen, then they'll panic into taking Kidd and giving us their pick this year, Odom, Butler and Vujacic.

Nets send TWolves Odom, RJ, Nets #1 pick this year and Clips pick next year.

Nets get KG, Lakers pick this year, Butler, Vujacic. Nets give up Kidd, RJ, our pick this year and Clips pick next year.

Carter, KG and Krstic!

(I'd even settle for an alternative of Kidd and Mercer for pick, Odom, George, Jones and Vujacic.)


----------



## Lakerman33

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

kidd=4 more Great years left MAX. Id get youth for him. Hence odom


----------



## Petey

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



Lakerman33 said:


> kidd=4 more Great years left MAX. Id get youth for him. Hence odom


4 great years left max? I'd take that... he only has 4 years left on his contract.

-Petey


----------



## X-JAY

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



Dumpy said:


> I understand your point of view, X-Jay, but I don't really agree with it, or at least parts of it. First, the Nets are not as far from contending as it seems like you think they are. They really need quality depth more than anything else. I am going to assume at this point that Vince will learn to run once he goes through a training camp with the rest of the team, at least until I'm proven wrong. Anyway:
> 
> (1) [impact player] The Nets don't need an "impact player"--they need a strong defensive PF that can serve as their third-fifth option on offense. Collins isn't the answer, because he's NO option on offense. It seems to me that you don't have to overpay for players that have an expectation of scoring no more than 10-12 points a game. We can get a solid starting PF, and maybe a solid role player for the SG/SF off the bench that is better than the stiffs that were around last year. A lot of people here have discussed bringing Kittles back, for example. I don't know whether that would be a good idea or not, but I don't doubt that the'd be available within the team's price range.
> 
> (2) The Nets will get a solid player in the draft. Wait and see. As others have pointed out, the Nets have really lucked out in that they are one of the few teams that have a glaring hole at PF, and there are so many good guards and SFs available, which is just a secondary need. From their draft slot, they may well end up with the second or third top-rated PF in the draft. It really is starting to look like the Nets will get their choice of Diogu, May, Warrick, Villanueva, and Taft, all of which could contribute as early as this coming year.
> 
> (3) I agree that it will be hard to make a trade, because the Nets roster is so skewed. They have their core five players, and the rest of the roster is made up of 10-12th man types, or maybe shouldn't even be in the league at all. They also don't have much youth. The best asset may very well be the Clippers' pick from next year.
> 
> (4) I wouldn't trade Kidd. Period. I think that would just be taking a step backwards, regardless of what the Nets got back for him. Leadership skills are invaluable, and can't be taught. Kidd's got 'em.


(1) I don't mean that we need an all-star PF that can completely dominate the paint, im just saying that we have to get some other players that will minimize our opponent's damage in the paint and will held there own against Miami, Detroit, San Antonio and Phoenix. Marshall, IMO, is a great player to have on your team and will be a great contributor for the Nets, but we will still lack interior D and strength.
(2) There are no players in the upcoming draft that can fix the interior D and strength issure. I agree that there are many good players, though, but all the swingmen (Wright, Granger...) and PGs (Jack, Ukic...) won't provide us something that we can't get on the free agent marker. I mean, players like Raja Bell, Devin Brown, Brevin Knight, NVE, Jay Williams, Saras can add us the depth we need to add to our backcourt.
(4) Sometimes you need to take a step backward in order to take a step forward. I have no doubts that this squad can easily be a playoff team for the next few years and even get to the conference finals. But I want more. I want a ring.


----------



## X-JAY

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



Petey said:


> Trading Kidd for any other PG in the league is a downgrade, so myself... I'd never include a pick from our side.
> 
> -Petey


That's right.

It's completely nonsense to trade Kidd for another PG without getting a very good bigman or enough cap space to get a very good bigman.


----------



## ThatNetGuy

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

This is all silly stuff. Kidd is the best PG in the league and a HOF player. We need one piece at PF lets get that and go forward.


----------



## njnets06

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



ThatNetGuy said:


> This is all silly stuff. Kidd is the best PG in the league and a HOF player. We need one piece at PF lets get that and go forward.


Kidd WAS the best PG in the league. Almost won MVP 4 years ago. Gary Payton at one time was the best PG in the league. In case you missed the news, Nash was the MVP this past season.

Time, most of us waste it as it inexorably wastes us!


----------



## basketballjkidd

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



Nets1524512 said:


> Was this thread made just to piss kiddisanet off?
> 
> I dont want to trade Kidd for anything short of Duncan, Amare, Wade or Shaq.


I go with you buddy, but it wont happen


----------



## NetsanityJoe

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



njnets06 said:


> Kidd *WAS* the best PG in the league. Almost won MVP 4 years ago. Gary Payton at one time was the best PG in the league. In case you missed the news, Nash was the MVP this past season.
> 
> Time, most of us waste it as it inexorably wastes us!


just because nash has one great year i dont think makes him the best pg in the league imo. this year he was because of his stellar play and it helped that he was surrounded by a monster in amare and players who never missed from the 3. not to mention kidd was injured, lost his best threat in kenyon, his best running mate in kerry and then lost his wingman in rj to injury. yet with vc and a bunch of really nobodies and a rookie he got us to the finals. im not comparing it to the year nash had, but i still think kidd is the best pg in the league for the simple reason that kidd can control a game on the offensive side AND DEFENSIVE side. yes he lost a step, but kidd is still and all-defensive nba player. we all know nash isn't known for defense and he wont start now. if you need a stop on defense you can count on kidd over nash, but nash does have a better offensive game, but that isnt kidd's specialty. so overall i think kidd is still the best pg in the league because he controls a game on both ends and is the more complete player. once again im not taking anything away from nash, just tring to say kidd still IS the best pg, not WAS. this is debatable of course, just my opinion.


----------



## njnets06

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



NetsanityJoe said:


> just because nash has one great year i dont think makes him the best pg in the league imo. this year he was because of his stellar play and it helped that he was surrounded by a monster in amare and players who never missed from the 3. not to mention kidd was injured, lost his best threat in kenyon, his best running mate in kerry and then lost his wingman in rj to injury. yet with vc and a bunch of really nobodies and a rookie he got us to the finals. im not comparing it to the year nash had, but i still think kidd is the best pg in the league for the simple reason that kidd can control a game on the offensive side AND DEFENSIVE side. yes he lost a step, but kidd is still and all-defensive nba player. we all know nash isn't known for defense and he wont start now. if you need a stop on defense you can count on kidd over nash, but nash does have a better offensive game, but that isnt kidd's specialty. so overall i think kidd is still the best pg in the league because he controls a game on both ends and is the more complete player. once again im not taking anything away from nash, just tring to say kidd still IS the best pg, not WAS. this is debatable of course, just my opinion.



In Kidd's defense, he had a completely new team to work with, because only Collins put in a full season. Also, he wasn't happy with losing KK and KMart. KK guarded the tougher (faster) PGs, and when someone blew by him, Kidd always had KMart as a defensive stopper backing him up.

I still think we are seeing the beginning of a GREAT player wearing down. Hope I'm wrong, but I wouldn't bet the Nets future on it - that's why I favor a trade.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



SeaNet said:


> No offer is too low!!! No request too high!!!
> 
> If you are a Nets fan, what would YOU want for Jason Kidd, and if you are a fan of another team, what would YOU be willing to give up? Be advised, Rod Thorn has stated that he will not trade JKidd unless it makes the Nets better. Please, Nets fans and fans of other teams, feel free to make counter offers!!
> 
> Let the negotiating begin.


ur avatar is hilarious...

From Houston: Mike James, Jon Barry, 1st for Kidd
From Atlanta: Obinna Ekezie, Tyronn Lue, Al Harrington for Kidd, Uncle Cliff
From L.A.: Odom/Atkins for Kidd/Cliff


----------



## SeaNet

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



Teezy said:


> ur avatar is hilarious...
> 
> From Houston: Mike James, Jon Barry, 1st for Kidd
> From Atlanta: Obinna Ekezie, Tyronn Lue, Al Harrington for Kidd, Uncle Cliff
> From L.A.: Odom/Atkins for Kidd/Cliff


Thanks on the avatar. However, schub is the creative mind behind the public statement.

As for the trades, I don't see how any of those trades make the Nets better in any way shape or form, which is Rod Thorn's stated prerequisite for trading JKidd. They all seem like incredibly low-ball offers.


----------



## netsgiants

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

I would love to get Chris Paul..


----------



## SeaNet

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



netsgiants said:


> I would love to get Chris Paul..


IMO, Chris Paul has Kenny Anderson written all over him, while Deron Williams screams JKidd.


----------



## netsgiants

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

Chris Paul is quick, loves the ball under pressure, gets alot of steals and i think will be a great NBA pg.


----------



## VC posterized me

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

Ummm, if we're staying in reality, nothing. A monster PF (KG, Duncan) would be nice, but like I said, not realistic.

There is absolutely no PG/SG/SF in the NBA I would trade Kidd for, and I wouldn't trade him for any big man that can't hold a team on his own.

If Kidd can carry the team with one all-star and a rookie as his talent, than why trade him for someone like Brand who struggles to stay at .500 in LA?

Kidd is one of the few players in the NBA who can elevate a team to contender by himself. You don't trade those guys for role players, even if they are all-stars or big men.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

Willie Green, Marc Jackson, Aaronn Mckie, 3 future 1st round Picks for Jason-kidd, and 1 First round Pick
In Green you get an exceptional Point guard that can dictate the flow of the ball game a little, Marc Jackson you get a domiant scorer in the paint and excellent at drawing contact,and has a knack for commanding the defense, In Aaron You got a vet-Stopper, a Nice overall guy, and a leader in which you may need once J-kidd's gone, who knows who will be in the league the next 3 or so years, Not likely but maybe College's version of Lebron James, maybe You'll have an Iggy type Player, Or maybe the child's version of Shaquille O'neal, or the next Dwayne wade, or Allen Iverson, in other words this rebuliding scheme could be better in the long run, and you know what we'll get
C-Samuel Dalembert-1st round Pick
Pf:Chris Webber-Rodney Rogers
Sf:Andre Iguodala-Kyle Korver-Michael Bradley
Sg:Allen Iverson-Michael Finley
Pg:Jason Kidd-Kevin Ollie-Mo willams (via trade by Milwaukee I had made if it came true)-Recce gains
Bling bling that's a team we'll really benfit from


----------



## VC_15

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

I'de take.

Jayson williams/ bonzi wells/ 2 1st rounders


for kidd/veal


----------



## netfan4life

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

LBJ + Sign and trade Z for Kidd and Zoran
or
KG + 1st round for Kidd


----------



## Krstic

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

Kidd, Cliff, 2nd rounder for Jason Terry, Marquis Daniels.

Or

Kidd, VC, SAR, 1st rounder, for Nenê, Martin, Melo, 2nd rounder.


----------



## ThatNetGuy

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



Krstic said:


> Kidd, Cliff, 2nd rounder for Jason Terry, Marquis Daniels.
> 
> Or
> 
> Kidd, VC, SAR, 1st rounder, for Nenê, Martin, Melo, 2nd rounder.


The second one is just plain stupid in my opinion. HOF, HOF, past all star, and a 1st rounder for a part time player, a guy with a bum leg, Melo all star-ish and a second rounder ... tell me really who would make that second trade for the Nets. If you are a Nuggets fan you sign up today.


----------



## VCFSO2000

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



ThatNetGuy said:


> The second one is just plain stupid in my opinion. HOF, HOF, past all star, and a 1st rounder for a part time player, a guy with a bum leg, Melo all star-ish and a second rounder ... tell me really who would make that second trade for the Nets. If you are a Nuggets fan you sign up today.


Not me...


----------



## DH12

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



netfan4life said:


> LBJ + Sign and trade Z for Kidd and Zoran
> or
> KG + 1st round for Kidd


What the hell are you talking about? :whofarted

You can't possibly be posting trade ideas that you think are legitimate.


----------



## ghoti

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



Krstic said:


> Kidd, Cliff, 2nd rounder for Jason Terry, Marquis Daniels.
> 
> Or
> 
> Kidd, VC, SAR, 1st rounder, for Nenê, Martin, Melo, 2nd rounder.


In both of these, you are trading players who are not on the Nets. That is frowned upon under the both the previous and the future CBAs.


----------



## netluver

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

boozer,bell,and 1st round draft pick


----------



## Petey

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



netluver said:


> boozer,bell,and 1st round draft pick


Bell already agreed to sign w/ the Suns.

-Petey


----------



## netluver

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



Petey said:


> Bell already agreed to sign w/ the Suns.
> 
> -Petey


he didn't officialy sign with them yet,so the jazz can do a s&t


----------



## netluver

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

i want gary payton,al jefferson,and 2 1st round draft pick or
speedy claxton,pj brown,and jammal magloire or
steve francis and 2nd round draft pick


----------



## artestghetto

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

*I've been banned from BBB.net before, I know All my posts will be deleted.*


----------



## netfan4life

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

lets face it...thorn will NEVER trade J. Kidd, unless he demands a trade. In which case, i see him going to Spurs

j. kidd + v.carter + nets 1st round pick

for

Duncan + Ginobili


----------



## clien

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

ive got it the perfect trade

jason kidd & 2 2nd rounders
----for----
Gilbert Arenas, Brandan Haywood, Jarvis Hayes & a 1st rounder

successfull scenario


----------



## chiuondis

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

only way i would trade kidd would be if We were offered Wade/Haslem for Kidd.. i think it's fair and i wouldn't mind bc NJ would be getting another exciting guy plus JKidd can finally play with a quality big man in shaq


----------



## netsgiants

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

Why in the Hell would Miami do that?


----------



## Ruda

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

Let’s exchange K-Mart for Kidd. It seems like the Nuggets got a defective product (knee problems) when they received Martin. We can toss Andre Miller in there also. :yes:


----------



## NetsanityJoe

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



Ruda said:


> Let’s exchange K-Mart for Kidd. It seems like the Nuggets got a defective product (knee problems) when they received Martin. We can toss Andre Miller in there also. :yes:


sorry, we have no room for kenyon anymore i am glad to say (i say that because of the huge improvement we've made from last summer to this summer. we have a PF now ) best of luck to kenyon on getting better and trying to show that he is worth the max. he will never prove it unless if he wins multiple titles in denver,imo. he is worth max to the nets, not to anyone else


----------



## GrandKenyon6

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

This thread is disgusting and should be locked.


----------



## The_Black_Pinoy

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



GrandKenyon6 said:


> This thread is disgusting and should be locked.



Why its kinda fun.


----------



## The_Black_Pinoy

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



netfan4life said:


> lets face it...thorn will NEVER trade J. Kidd, unless he demands a trade. In which case, i see him going to Spurs
> 
> j. kidd + v.carter + nets 1st round pick
> 
> for
> 
> Duncan + Ginobili


Throw parker in and you got a deal lol


----------



## Petey

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



GrandKenyon6 said:


> This thread is disgusting and should be locked.


 I think it's a joke, SeaNet didn't mean any harm.

-Petey


----------



## GrandKenyon6

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

I know he did, but some people are actually making real proposals.


----------



## The_Black_Pinoy

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



GrandKenyon6 said:


> I know he did, but some people are actually making real proposals.



So its fun, none of these are really going to happen, so what, just dont read if it bothers you so much.


----------



## nets515

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

t-mac 4 kidd and zoran


----------



## Dooch

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



nets515 said:


> t-mac 4 kidd and zoran


I would probably do that trade but I want Jason Kidd to retire a Net... maybe I would do that though, good thinking, good trade proposal... But what would we put T-Mac at when we have Vince Carter and Richard Jefferson? :clap: :cheers:


----------



## nets515

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



NJNetsFan4Lyfe said:


> I would probably do that trade but I want Jason Kidd to retire a Net... maybe I would do that though, good thinking, good trade proposal... But what would we put T-Mac at when we have Vince Carter and Richard Jefferson? :clap: :cheers:


thats true...we can trade jefferson 4 a pg. how bout 4 gilbert arenas or stevie franchise?


----------



## nets515

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

j-kidd , mjax and cash 4 KG...its not gonna happen though


----------



## SeaNet

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



nets515 said:


> thats true...we can trade jefferson 4 a pg. how bout 4 gilbert arenas or stevie franchise?


I just vomitted in my mouth. Nevertheless, you get a rep!!!!


----------



## BeeOBee

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

Kidd to the clippers for a $16.4 million trade exemption and their 2008 and 2010 draft picks (can't trade the 2007, i think after trading their 2006 which we own).


----------



## NeTs15VC

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

As being a huge fan of the Nets , I agree hes the heart and soul of the team. But what about next year we trade Kidd for a young Tony Parker and additional player or something?


----------



## SeaNet

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



NeTs15VC said:


> As being a huge fan of the Nets , I agree hes the heart and soul of the team. But what about next year we trade Kidd for a young Tony Parker and additional player or something?


Personally, I think TP is overrated. If he isn't scoring on dribble drives, he doesn't know another way to help the team. He doesn't create for others, and he can't shoot very well. That said, consider yourself repped.


----------



## netfan4life

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

How about:
J.Kidd + Jackson + Planicic + Vaugn + both first picks
for
Nash + Marion + Amare


lol


----------



## orchye

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

how about jason plus first or multiples for francis and howard ? ( i can't believe s.o. didn't post that before ! )

we could've been circus in town but who'll pass the ball ? damn ! i don't think magic would accept any offers for howard but worth a look ain't it ? :biggrin:


----------



## orchye

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



SeaNet said:


> Personally, I think TP is overrated. If he isn't scoring on dribble drives, he doesn't know another way to help the team. He doesn't create for others, and he can't shoot very well. That said, consider yourself repped.



believe me it's not personal . he is overrated . even my grandpa would play in that ugly san antonio ball club . they're the worst team to watch but most successful among all . i hate their playing style , this is basketball give me some entertainment but all they do is ugly defence and doin' business . but they're cahmpions who am i to question them ?

any way i hate all of the san antonio but timmy . he is a good person . good rolemodel for kids and etc. ( by the way i'm not in to watch td also  )


----------



## NetsRoll

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

SeaNet. 

Here is my long awaited contribution to the thread.

Four way deal, NJ, Indiana, Sacramento and Denver. 


Trade ID#2545430 on Real GM.

New Jersey Trade Breakdown 

Outgoing 

1. Jacque Vaughn
6-1 PG from Kansas
5.3 ppg, 1.5 rpg, 1.9 apg in 19.9 minutes 

2. Zoran Planinic
6-7 PG from Croatia
5.0 ppg, 1.6 rpg, 1.0 apg in 12.0 minutes 

3. Jason Kidd
6-4 PG from California
14.4 ppg, 7.4 rpg, 8.3 apg in 36.9 minutes 

4. Marc Jackson
6-10 C from Temple
12.0 ppg, 5.0 rpg, 1.0 apg in 24.4 minutes 

5. Nenad Krstic
7-0 PF from KK Partizan (Yugoslavia)
10.0 ppg, 5.3 rpg, 1.0 apg in 26.2 minutes 

Incoming 

1. Jermaine O'Neal
6-11 PF from Eau Claire HS (SC)
24.3 ppg, 8.8 rpg, 1.9 apg in 34.8 minutes 

2. Andre Miller
6-2 PG from Utah
13.6 ppg, 4.1 rpg, 6.9 apg in 34.8 minutes 



Change in team outlook: -8.8 ppg, -7.9 rpg, and -4.4 apg. 


Indiana Trade Breakdown 
Outgoing 

1. Scot Pollard
6-11 C from Kansas
3.9 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 0.4 apg in 17.6 minutes 

2. Jermaine O'Neal
6-11 PF from Eau Claire HS (SC)
24.3 ppg, 8.8 rpg, 1.9 apg in 34.8 minutes 

3. 2006 #1

Incoming 

1. Nenad Krstic
7-0 PF from KK Partizan (Yugoslavia)
10.0 ppg, 5.3 rpg, 1.0 apg in 26.2 minutes 

2. Mike Bibby
6-1 PG from Arizona
19.6 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 6.8 apg in 38.5 minutes 

3. Peja Stojakovic
6-10 SF from Yugoslavia
20.1 ppg, 4.3 rpg, 2.1 apg in 38.4 minutes 
Change in team outlook: +21.5 ppg, +0.8 rpg, and +7.6 apg. 


Denver Trade Breakdown 
Outgoing 

1. Kenyon Martin
6-9 PF from Cincinnati
15.5 ppg, 7.3 rpg, 2.4 apg in 32.5 minutes 

2. Andre Miller
6-2 PG from Utah
13.6 ppg, 4.1 rpg, 6.9 apg in 34.8 minutes 

Incoming 

1. Jason Kidd
6-4 PG from California
14.4 ppg, 7.4 rpg, 8.3 apg in 36.9 minutes 

2. Marc Jackson
6-10 C from Temple
12.0 ppg, 5.0 rpg, 1.0 apg in 24.4 minutes 


Change in team outlook: -2.7 ppg, +1.0 rpg, and 0.0 apg. 


Sacramento Trade Breakdown 
Outgoing 

1. Mike Bibby
6-1 PG from Arizona
19.6 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 6.8 apg in 38.5 minutes 

2. Peja Stojakovic
6-10 SF from Yugoslavia
20.1 ppg, 4.3 rpg, 2.1 apg in 38.4 minutes 

Incoming 

1. Jacque Vaughn
6-1 PG from Kansas
5.3 ppg, 1.5 rpg, 1.9 apg in 19.9 minutes 

2. Zoran Planinic
6-7 PG from Croatia
5.0 ppg, 1.6 rpg, 1.0 apg in 12.0 minutes 

3. Scot Pollard
6-11 C from Kansas
3.9 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 0.4 apg in 17.6 minutes 

4. Kenyon Martin
6-9 PF from Cincinnati
15.5 ppg, 7.3 rpg, 2.4 apg in 32.5 minutes 
Change in team outlook: -10.0 ppg, +6.1 rpg, and -3.2 apg. 

5. Indiana 2006 #1



Successful Scenario 

Due to New Jersey, Indiana, Denver and Sacramento being over the cap, the 25% trade rule is invoked. New Jersey, Indiana, Denver and Sacramento had to be no more than 125% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.


----------



## JCB

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



NetsRoll said:


> SeaNet.
> 
> Here is my long awaited contribution to the thread.
> 
> Four way deal, NJ, Indiana, Sacramento and Denver.
> 
> 
> Trade ID#2545430 on Real GM.
> 
> New Jersey Trade Breakdown
> 
> Outgoing
> 
> 1. Jacque Vaughn
> 6-1 PG from Kansas
> 5.3 ppg, 1.5 rpg, 1.9 apg in 19.9 minutes
> 
> 2. Zoran Planinic
> 6-7 PG from Croatia
> 5.0 ppg, 1.6 rpg, 1.0 apg in 12.0 minutes
> 
> 3. Jason Kidd
> 6-4 PG from California
> 14.4 ppg, 7.4 rpg, 8.3 apg in 36.9 minutes
> 
> 4. Marc Jackson
> 6-10 C from Temple
> 12.0 ppg, 5.0 rpg, 1.0 apg in 24.4 minutes
> 
> 5. Nenad Krstic
> 7-0 PF from KK Partizan (Yugoslavia)
> 10.0 ppg, 5.3 rpg, 1.0 apg in 26.2 minutes
> 
> Incoming
> 
> 1. Jermaine O'Neal
> 6-11 PF from Eau Claire HS (SC)
> 24.3 ppg, 8.8 rpg, 1.9 apg in 34.8 minutes
> 
> 2. Andre Miller
> 6-2 PG from Utah
> 13.6 ppg, 4.1 rpg, 6.9 apg in 34.8 minutes
> 
> 
> 
> Change in team outlook: -8.8 ppg, -7.9 rpg, and -4.4 apg.
> 
> 
> Indiana Trade Breakdown
> Outgoing
> 
> 1. Scot Pollard
> 6-11 C from Kansas
> 3.9 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 0.4 apg in 17.6 minutes
> 
> 2. Jermaine O'Neal
> 6-11 PF from Eau Claire HS (SC)
> 24.3 ppg, 8.8 rpg, 1.9 apg in 34.8 minutes
> 
> 3. 2006 #1
> 
> Incoming
> 
> 1. Nenad Krstic
> 7-0 PF from KK Partizan (Yugoslavia)
> 10.0 ppg, 5.3 rpg, 1.0 apg in 26.2 minutes
> 
> 2. Mike Bibby
> 6-1 PG from Arizona
> 19.6 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 6.8 apg in 38.5 minutes
> 
> 3. Peja Stojakovic
> 6-10 SF from Yugoslavia
> 20.1 ppg, 4.3 rpg, 2.1 apg in 38.4 minutes
> Change in team outlook: +21.5 ppg, +0.8 rpg, and +7.6 apg.
> 
> 
> Denver Trade Breakdown
> Outgoing
> 
> 1. Kenyon Martin
> 6-9 PF from Cincinnati
> 15.5 ppg, 7.3 rpg, 2.4 apg in 32.5 minutes
> 
> 2. Andre Miller
> 6-2 PG from Utah
> 13.6 ppg, 4.1 rpg, 6.9 apg in 34.8 minutes
> 
> Incoming
> 
> 1. Jason Kidd
> 6-4 PG from California
> 14.4 ppg, 7.4 rpg, 8.3 apg in 36.9 minutes
> 
> 2. Marc Jackson
> 6-10 C from Temple
> 12.0 ppg, 5.0 rpg, 1.0 apg in 24.4 minutes
> 
> 
> Change in team outlook: -2.7 ppg, +1.0 rpg, and 0.0 apg.
> 
> 
> Sacramento Trade Breakdown
> Outgoing
> 
> 1. Mike Bibby
> 6-1 PG from Arizona
> 19.6 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 6.8 apg in 38.5 minutes
> 
> 2. Peja Stojakovic
> 6-10 SF from Yugoslavia
> 20.1 ppg, 4.3 rpg, 2.1 apg in 38.4 minutes
> 
> Incoming
> 
> 1. Jacque Vaughn
> 6-1 PG from Kansas
> 5.3 ppg, 1.5 rpg, 1.9 apg in 19.9 minutes
> 
> 2. Zoran Planinic
> 6-7 PG from Croatia
> 5.0 ppg, 1.6 rpg, 1.0 apg in 12.0 minutes
> 
> 3. Scot Pollard
> 6-11 C from Kansas
> 3.9 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 0.4 apg in 17.6 minutes
> 
> 4. Kenyon Martin
> 6-9 PF from Cincinnati
> 15.5 ppg, 7.3 rpg, 2.4 apg in 32.5 minutes
> Change in team outlook: -10.0 ppg, +6.1 rpg, and -3.2 apg.
> 
> 5. Indiana 2006 #1
> 
> 
> 
> Successful Scenario
> 
> Due to New Jersey, Indiana, Denver and Sacramento being over the cap, the 25% trade rule is invoked. New Jersey, Indiana, Denver and Sacramento had to be no more than 125% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.


WOW! :banana:


----------



## schub

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



NetsRoll said:


> SeaNet.
> 
> Here is my long awaited contribution to the thread.
> 
> Four way deal, NJ, Indiana, Sacramento and Denver.


Preposterously brilliant.


----------



## ghoti

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



NetsRoll said:


> SeaNet.
> 
> Here is my long awaited contribution to the thread.
> 
> Four way deal, NJ, Indiana, Sacramento and Denver.
> 
> 
> Trade ID#2545430 on Real GM.
> 
> New Jersey Trade Breakdown
> 
> Outgoing
> 
> 1. Jacque Vaughn
> 6-1 PG from Kansas
> 5.3 ppg, 1.5 rpg, 1.9 apg in 19.9 minutes
> 
> 2. Zoran Planinic
> 6-7 PG from Croatia
> 5.0 ppg, 1.6 rpg, 1.0 apg in 12.0 minutes
> 
> 3. Jason Kidd
> 6-4 PG from California
> 14.4 ppg, 7.4 rpg, 8.3 apg in 36.9 minutes
> 
> 4. Marc Jackson
> 6-10 C from Temple
> 12.0 ppg, 5.0 rpg, 1.0 apg in 24.4 minutes
> 
> 5. Nenad Krstic
> 7-0 PF from KK Partizan (Yugoslavia)
> 10.0 ppg, 5.3 rpg, 1.0 apg in 26.2 minutes
> 
> Incoming
> 
> 1. Jermaine O'Neal
> 6-11 PF from Eau Claire HS (SC)
> 24.3 ppg, 8.8 rpg, 1.9 apg in 34.8 minutes
> 
> 2. Andre Miller
> 6-2 PG from Utah
> 13.6 ppg, 4.1 rpg, 6.9 apg in 34.8 minutes
> 
> 
> 
> Change in team outlook: -8.8 ppg, -7.9 rpg, and -4.4 apg.
> 
> 
> Indiana Trade Breakdown
> Outgoing
> 
> 1. Scot Pollard
> 6-11 C from Kansas
> 3.9 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 0.4 apg in 17.6 minutes
> 
> 2. Jermaine O'Neal
> 6-11 PF from Eau Claire HS (SC)
> 24.3 ppg, 8.8 rpg, 1.9 apg in 34.8 minutes
> 
> 3. 2006 #1
> 
> Incoming
> 
> 1. Nenad Krstic
> 7-0 PF from KK Partizan (Yugoslavia)
> 10.0 ppg, 5.3 rpg, 1.0 apg in 26.2 minutes
> 
> 2. Mike Bibby
> 6-1 PG from Arizona
> 19.6 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 6.8 apg in 38.5 minutes
> 
> 3. Peja Stojakovic
> 6-10 SF from Yugoslavia
> 20.1 ppg, 4.3 rpg, 2.1 apg in 38.4 minutes
> Change in team outlook: +21.5 ppg, +0.8 rpg, and +7.6 apg.
> 
> 
> Denver Trade Breakdown
> Outgoing
> 
> 1. Kenyon Martin
> 6-9 PF from Cincinnati
> 15.5 ppg, 7.3 rpg, 2.4 apg in 32.5 minutes
> 
> 2. Andre Miller
> 6-2 PG from Utah
> 13.6 ppg, 4.1 rpg, 6.9 apg in 34.8 minutes
> 
> Incoming
> 
> 1. Jason Kidd
> 6-4 PG from California
> 14.4 ppg, 7.4 rpg, 8.3 apg in 36.9 minutes
> 
> 2. Marc Jackson
> 6-10 C from Temple
> 12.0 ppg, 5.0 rpg, 1.0 apg in 24.4 minutes
> 
> 
> Change in team outlook: -2.7 ppg, +1.0 rpg, and 0.0 apg.
> 
> 
> Sacramento Trade Breakdown
> Outgoing
> 
> 1. Mike Bibby
> 6-1 PG from Arizona
> 19.6 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 6.8 apg in 38.5 minutes
> 
> 2. Peja Stojakovic
> 6-10 SF from Yugoslavia
> 20.1 ppg, 4.3 rpg, 2.1 apg in 38.4 minutes
> 
> Incoming
> 
> 1. Jacque Vaughn
> 6-1 PG from Kansas
> 5.3 ppg, 1.5 rpg, 1.9 apg in 19.9 minutes
> 
> 2. Zoran Planinic
> 6-7 PG from Croatia
> 5.0 ppg, 1.6 rpg, 1.0 apg in 12.0 minutes
> 
> 3. Scot Pollard
> 6-11 C from Kansas
> 3.9 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 0.4 apg in 17.6 minutes
> 
> 4. Kenyon Martin
> 6-9 PF from Cincinnati
> 15.5 ppg, 7.3 rpg, 2.4 apg in 32.5 minutes
> Change in team outlook: -10.0 ppg, +6.1 rpg, and -3.2 apg.
> 
> 5. Indiana 2006 #1
> 
> 
> 
> Successful Scenario
> 
> Due to New Jersey, Indiana, Denver and Sacramento being over the cap, the 25% trade rule is invoked. New Jersey, Indiana, Denver and Sacramento had to be no more than 125% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.


That's a great trade for the Pacers! They are the clear winners.

I'm not sure any of the other teams get better.


----------



## NetsRoll

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



schub said:


> Preposterously brilliant.



As intended.......the preposterous part, that is.


----------



## Vincanity15311

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



NetsRoll said:


> SeaNet.
> 
> Here is my long awaited contribution to the thread.
> 
> Four way deal, NJ, Indiana, Sacramento and Denver.
> 
> 
> Trade ID#2545430 on Real GM.
> 
> New Jersey Trade Breakdown
> 
> Outgoing
> 
> 1. Jacque Vaughn
> 6-1 PG from Kansas
> 5.3 ppg, 1.5 rpg, 1.9 apg in 19.9 minutes
> 
> 2. Zoran Planinic
> 6-7 PG from Croatia
> 5.0 ppg, 1.6 rpg, 1.0 apg in 12.0 minutes
> 
> 3. Jason Kidd
> 6-4 PG from California
> 14.4 ppg, 7.4 rpg, 8.3 apg in 36.9 minutes
> 
> 4. Marc Jackson
> 6-10 C from Temple
> 12.0 ppg, 5.0 rpg, 1.0 apg in 24.4 minutes
> 
> 5. Nenad Krstic
> 7-0 PF from KK Partizan (Yugoslavia)
> 10.0 ppg, 5.3 rpg, 1.0 apg in 26.2 minutes
> 
> Incoming
> 
> 1. Jermaine O'Neal
> 6-11 PF from Eau Claire HS (SC)
> 24.3 ppg, 8.8 rpg, 1.9 apg in 34.8 minutes
> 
> 2. Andre Miller
> 6-2 PG from Utah
> 13.6 ppg, 4.1 rpg, 6.9 apg in 34.8 minutes
> 
> 
> 
> Change in team outlook: -8.8 ppg, -7.9 rpg, and -4.4 apg.
> 
> 
> Indiana Trade Breakdown
> Outgoing
> 
> 1. Scot Pollard
> 6-11 C from Kansas
> 3.9 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 0.4 apg in 17.6 minutes
> 
> 2. Jermaine O'Neal
> 6-11 PF from Eau Claire HS (SC)
> 24.3 ppg, 8.8 rpg, 1.9 apg in 34.8 minutes
> 
> 3. 2006 #1
> 
> Incoming
> 
> 1. Nenad Krstic
> 7-0 PF from KK Partizan (Yugoslavia)
> 10.0 ppg, 5.3 rpg, 1.0 apg in 26.2 minutes
> 
> 2. Mike Bibby
> 6-1 PG from Arizona
> 19.6 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 6.8 apg in 38.5 minutes
> 
> 3. Peja Stojakovic
> 6-10 SF from Yugoslavia
> 20.1 ppg, 4.3 rpg, 2.1 apg in 38.4 minutes
> Change in team outlook: +21.5 ppg, +0.8 rpg, and +7.6 apg.
> 
> 
> Denver Trade Breakdown
> Outgoing
> 
> 1. Kenyon Martin
> 6-9 PF from Cincinnati
> 15.5 ppg, 7.3 rpg, 2.4 apg in 32.5 minutes
> 
> 2. Andre Miller
> 6-2 PG from Utah
> 13.6 ppg, 4.1 rpg, 6.9 apg in 34.8 minutes
> 
> Incoming
> 
> 1. Jason Kidd
> 6-4 PG from California
> 14.4 ppg, 7.4 rpg, 8.3 apg in 36.9 minutes
> 
> 2. Marc Jackson
> 6-10 C from Temple
> 12.0 ppg, 5.0 rpg, 1.0 apg in 24.4 minutes
> 
> 
> Change in team outlook: -2.7 ppg, +1.0 rpg, and 0.0 apg.
> 
> 
> Sacramento Trade Breakdown
> Outgoing
> 
> 1. Mike Bibby
> 6-1 PG from Arizona
> 19.6 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 6.8 apg in 38.5 minutes
> 
> 2. Peja Stojakovic
> 6-10 SF from Yugoslavia
> 20.1 ppg, 4.3 rpg, 2.1 apg in 38.4 minutes
> 
> Incoming
> 
> 1. Jacque Vaughn
> 6-1 PG from Kansas
> 5.3 ppg, 1.5 rpg, 1.9 apg in 19.9 minutes
> 
> 2. Zoran Planinic
> 6-7 PG from Croatia
> 5.0 ppg, 1.6 rpg, 1.0 apg in 12.0 minutes
> 
> 3. Scot Pollard
> 6-11 C from Kansas
> 3.9 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 0.4 apg in 17.6 minutes
> 
> 4. Kenyon Martin
> 6-9 PF from Cincinnati
> 15.5 ppg, 7.3 rpg, 2.4 apg in 32.5 minutes
> Change in team outlook: -10.0 ppg, +6.1 rpg, and -3.2 apg.
> 
> 5. Indiana 2006 #1
> 
> 
> 
> Successful Scenario
> 
> Due to New Jersey, Indiana, Denver and Sacramento being over the cap, the 25% trade rule is invoked. New Jersey, Indiana, Denver and Sacramento had to be no more than 125% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.



This is a good trade... but i dont see denver letting go of K-mart when theyre gonna get Kenyon's favorite PG.


----------



## NeTs15VC

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

That 4 way deal is good thinking. I think Pacers win it and we're right behind , but do you think that the Kings will actually do that?


----------



## JCB

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



NeTs15VC said:


> That 4 way deal is good thinking. I think Pacers win it and we're right behind , but do you think that the Kings will actually do that?


No the kings wont do it cause they just got SAR at PF . . . they wont need martin and he is the only valuable one they are getting in this trade.


----------



## SeaNet

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



NetsRoll said:


> SeaNet.
> 
> Here is my long awaited contribution to the thread.
> 
> Four way deal, NJ, Indiana, Sacramento and Denver.
> 
> 
> Trade ID#2545430 on Real GM.
> 
> New Jersey Trade Breakdown
> 
> Outgoing
> 
> 1. Jacque Vaughn
> 6-1 PG from Kansas
> 5.3 ppg, 1.5 rpg, 1.9 apg in 19.9 minutes
> 
> 2. Zoran Planinic
> 6-7 PG from Croatia
> 5.0 ppg, 1.6 rpg, 1.0 apg in 12.0 minutes
> 
> 3. Jason Kidd
> 6-4 PG from California
> 14.4 ppg, 7.4 rpg, 8.3 apg in 36.9 minutes
> 
> 4. Marc Jackson
> 6-10 C from Temple
> 12.0 ppg, 5.0 rpg, 1.0 apg in 24.4 minutes
> 
> 5. Nenad Krstic
> 7-0 PF from KK Partizan (Yugoslavia)
> 10.0 ppg, 5.3 rpg, 1.0 apg in 26.2 minutes
> 
> Incoming
> 
> 1. Jermaine O'Neal
> 6-11 PF from Eau Claire HS (SC)
> 24.3 ppg, 8.8 rpg, 1.9 apg in 34.8 minutes
> 
> 2. Andre Miller
> 6-2 PG from Utah
> 13.6 ppg, 4.1 rpg, 6.9 apg in 34.8 minutes
> 
> 
> 
> Change in team outlook: -8.8 ppg, -7.9 rpg, and -4.4 apg.
> 
> 
> Indiana Trade Breakdown
> Outgoing
> 
> 1. Scot Pollard
> 6-11 C from Kansas
> 3.9 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 0.4 apg in 17.6 minutes
> 
> 2. Jermaine O'Neal
> 6-11 PF from Eau Claire HS (SC)
> 24.3 ppg, 8.8 rpg, 1.9 apg in 34.8 minutes
> 
> 3. 2006 #1
> 
> Incoming
> 
> 1. Nenad Krstic
> 7-0 PF from KK Partizan (Yugoslavia)
> 10.0 ppg, 5.3 rpg, 1.0 apg in 26.2 minutes
> 
> 2. Mike Bibby
> 6-1 PG from Arizona
> 19.6 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 6.8 apg in 38.5 minutes
> 
> 3. Peja Stojakovic
> 6-10 SF from Yugoslavia
> 20.1 ppg, 4.3 rpg, 2.1 apg in 38.4 minutes
> Change in team outlook: +21.5 ppg, +0.8 rpg, and +7.6 apg.
> 
> 
> Denver Trade Breakdown
> Outgoing
> 
> 1. Kenyon Martin
> 6-9 PF from Cincinnati
> 15.5 ppg, 7.3 rpg, 2.4 apg in 32.5 minutes
> 
> 2. Andre Miller
> 6-2 PG from Utah
> 13.6 ppg, 4.1 rpg, 6.9 apg in 34.8 minutes
> 
> Incoming
> 
> 1. Jason Kidd
> 6-4 PG from California
> 14.4 ppg, 7.4 rpg, 8.3 apg in 36.9 minutes
> 
> 2. Marc Jackson
> 6-10 C from Temple
> 12.0 ppg, 5.0 rpg, 1.0 apg in 24.4 minutes
> 
> 
> Change in team outlook: -2.7 ppg, +1.0 rpg, and 0.0 apg.
> 
> 
> Sacramento Trade Breakdown
> Outgoing
> 
> 1. Mike Bibby
> 6-1 PG from Arizona
> 19.6 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 6.8 apg in 38.5 minutes
> 
> 2. Peja Stojakovic
> 6-10 SF from Yugoslavia
> 20.1 ppg, 4.3 rpg, 2.1 apg in 38.4 minutes
> 
> Incoming
> 
> 1. Jacque Vaughn
> 6-1 PG from Kansas
> 5.3 ppg, 1.5 rpg, 1.9 apg in 19.9 minutes
> 
> 2. Zoran Planinic
> 6-7 PG from Croatia
> 5.0 ppg, 1.6 rpg, 1.0 apg in 12.0 minutes
> 
> 3. Scot Pollard
> 6-11 C from Kansas
> 3.9 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 0.4 apg in 17.6 minutes
> 
> 4. Kenyon Martin
> 6-9 PF from Cincinnati
> 15.5 ppg, 7.3 rpg, 2.4 apg in 32.5 minutes
> Change in team outlook: -10.0 ppg, +6.1 rpg, and -3.2 apg.
> 
> 5. Indiana 2006 #1
> 
> 
> 
> Successful Scenario
> 
> Due to New Jersey, Indiana, Denver and Sacramento being over the cap, the 25% trade rule is invoked. New Jersey, Indiana, Denver and Sacramento had to be no more than 125% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.


Wow, now that's a trade. Switch Bibby and Millah and we might have a deal!!!!


----------



## GrandKenyon6

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

Andre Miller is...EWWWWWW


----------



## Nets0701

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

I just saw this thread in someones sig. I dont have the patience to read this but i would do.

Brand
Livingston
Quinton Ross for Jason Kidd and NJ 06 1st


----------



## bigbabyjesus

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



Nets0701 said:


> I just saw this thread in someones sig. I dont have the patience to read this but i would do.
> 
> Brand
> Livingston
> Quinton Ross for Jason Kidd and NJ 06 1st


The Clippers wouldn't even think twice before laughing at the Nets.. 

Many people, including the Clippers and me think that Livingston will be a _great_ PG, who definetly has the talent to be better than Jason Kidd. Then you throw in Elton Brand? Come on now. Trading two cornerstones of their franchise for a guy that will not lead them anywhere?


----------



## SeaNet

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



vigilante said:


> The Clippers wouldn't even think twice before laughing at the Nets..
> 
> Many people, including the Clippers and me think that Livingston will be a _great_ PG, who definetly has the talent to be better than Jason Kidd. Then you throw in Elton Brand? Come on now. Trading two cornerstones of their franchise for a guy that will not lead them anywhere?


Don't hold your breath on Livingston becoming a better player than Jason Kidd.


----------



## The One

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

I don't think that he is getting traded anymore or at least not any time soon. He has a better team now so there really isn't any reason for him to want to leave unless he really wants a championship now.


----------



## Clutch777

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

A trade exception


----------



## NenadKrsticFan_12

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



Theo! said:


> Shawn Bradley, Keith Van Horn for Jason Kidd


 bradely is retired


----------



## NenadKrsticFan_12

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



GrandKenyon6 said:


> Andre Miller is...EWWWWWW


 never andre miller he aint nearly as good as kidd


----------



## Dooch

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



NenadKrsticFan_12 said:


> never andre miller he aint nearly as good as kidd


Jason Kidd > Andre Miller... never gonna happen, Jason Kidd is better in every aspect of the game... I would never even try to get Andre Miller unless it was a package with Kenyon Martin in it.. :biggrin:


----------



## Air Fly

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

How about trading the current Jason Kidd for the old Jason Kidd?

That would be interesting :wink:


----------



## Dooch

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



Air Fly said:


> How about trading the current Jason Kidd for the old Jason Kidd?
> 
> That would be interesting :wink:


Yes.. it would be very interesting if we could actually do that... I would trade the current Jason Kidd for Jason Kidd (rookie season/rookie year..) :cheers:


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

If the Nets were to trade the heart and soul of the New Jersey Nets,; they would need a PG and a Center. Kidd is one of the only players in the NBA to make his temmates better and that only raises Kidd's value even more. I think a good trade would be J-Kidd for Jason Williams, Udonis Haslem, and Toine. Udonis would probably have to play Center and I think it would be better if Toine came off the bench because Kristic looked real good in his rookie season; he is only bound to get better.


----------



## GrandKenyon6

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

I'd pay Toine not to play for my team.


----------



## DaBigTicketKG21

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



GrandKenyon6 said:


> I'd pay Toine not to play for my team.


Toine is always trade bait, but his value is decreasing.


----------



## fruitcake

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

Might as well post it here:

Jason Kidd, Marc Jackson, Jason Collins, 1'st rounder (clips), cash considerations

for

Jamal Tinsley, Jermaine O'neal, Danny Granger

our offense would be stacked---carter, rj, jermaine, nenad with tinsely as point (he's not a bad point guard)


----------



## L

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



fruitcake said:


> Might as well post it here:
> 
> Jason Kidd, Marc Jackson, Jason Collins, 1'st rounder (clips), cash considerations
> 
> for
> 
> Jamal Tinsley, Jermaine O'neal, Danny Granger
> 
> our offense would be stacked---carter, rj, jermaine, nenad with tinsely as point (he's not a bad point guard)


 usaid the same thing in my thread lol


----------



## fruitcake

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



inuyasha232 said:


> usaid the same thing in my thread lol


yup..i'll give you a rep as credit :biggrin:


----------



## L

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



fruitcake said:


> yup..i'll give you a rep as credit :biggrin:


lol ty me guve u rep too.


----------



## STUCKEY!

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

Jason Kidd for a cup of coffee


----------



## Drop_Dimes

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



SHEED! said:


> Jason Kidd for a cup of coffee


sheed for a bucket of doo doo butter


----------



## STUCKEY!

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

mmmm doo doo butter!


----------



## Drop_Dimes

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



SHEED! said:


> mmmm doo doo butter!


 :drool:


----------



## STUCKEY!

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



Drop_Dimes said:


> :drool:


 :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :spam:


----------



## Tyrellaphonte

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

Jason Kidd to the Lakers for Kwame, Mihm, Slava and George

JK to the Bucks for Desmond Mason and Joe Smith

JK and 2 future firsts to the Bobcats for Gerald Wallace and Emeka


----------



## Air Fly

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

Kidd for K-Mart and Andre Miller, anyone?

I think that would make all NJ fans sad and happy at the same time cuz Martin would be returning home to where he belongs, showing his tatoos to the ladies :biggrin:


----------



## DWadeistheTruth

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

J Will, Antoine Walker.


----------



## ZÆ

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

Jason Kidd
for
4 future 1st round picks, 2 future 2nd round picks, Shaq, Dwane Wade, Jason Willams, Haslum, Garry and Walker


that works for me.


----------



## SeaNet

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



Teezy said:


> Jason Kidd to the Lakers for Kwame, Mihm, Slava and George
> 
> JK to the Bucks for Desmond Mason and Joe Smith
> 
> JK and 2 future firsts to the Bobcats for Gerald Wallace and Emeka


Those are hilarious. :cheers: I think its more like that Rod Thorn will shoot himself in the head at some point this season before he makes any of those deals.


----------



## SeaNet

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



DWadeistheTruth said:


> J Will, Antoine Walker.


I honestly don't think I could envision a single worse trade for JKidd than that one. 'Toine... it gives me the shivers.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

Jasaon kidd to the bobcats for Emeka and Brev


----------



## rundmc00

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



SeaNet said:


> I honestly don't think I could envision a single worse trade for JKidd than that one. 'Toine... it gives me the shivers.


I agree...that is the most ridiculous trade proposal I have ever or will ever hear!!!

But thanks for the laugh.


----------



## L

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

kidd ,collins and jackson for martin,miller,nene and a future 1st rounder

 
lol, horrible trade i know.


----------



## L

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

okay this is better than my other one lol.


jkidd,collins,our 1st rounder for......bibby,miller,cash.... from the kings


i said this trade was better, not good :angel: :laugh: :smilewink


----------



## mjm1

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



inuyasha232 said:


> okay this is better than my other one lol.
> 
> 
> jkidd,collins,our 1st rounder for......bibby,miller,cash.... from the kings
> 
> 
> i said this trade was better, not good :angel: :laugh: :smilewink


absolutno nyet.


----------



## L

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



mjm1 said:


> *absolutno nyet*.


abosolutely not to the trade bein better, or the trade itself bein bad?


----------



## mjm1

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



inuyasha232 said:


> abosolutely not to the trade bein better, or the trade itself bein bad?


absolutely not to that trade happening. We have krstic playing the same position as brad miller.


----------



## L

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



mjm1 said:


> absolutely not to that trade happening. We have krstic playing the same position as brad miller.


have krstic play pf then or miller at pf. lol :cheers: :laugh:


----------



## STUCKEY!

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

Kidd/Carter for Nash/Kurt Thomas/Raja bell


----------



## L

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



SHEED! said:


> Kidd/Carter for Nash/Kurt Thomas/Raja bell


i dont think the suns would do that since they wont get a big in return, they might want collins or padgett as well.but i could def. see that working salary wise.


----------



## STUCKEY!

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



inuyasha232 said:


> i dont think the suns would do that since they wont get a big in return, they might want collins or padgett as well.but i could def. see that working salary wise.


True maybe Mark Jackson


----------



## Sixerfanforlife

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

Jason Kidd, Round Pick, Jason Collins for Daly and Korver, John Salmons, Louis Williams


----------



## Nets0701

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

Please Never post on th eNets board again..... lol. jk, but that is just awful....


----------



## STUCKEY!

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

Jason kidd and nenad kristic,Uncle CLIFFY! for Paul pierce and Ricky Davis


----------



## JCB

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



SHEED! said:


> Jason kidd and nenad kristic,Uncle CLIFFY! for Paul pierce and Ricky Davis


this actually ain't that bad . . . uh oh, im gunna dream again . . . Kidd's gone, so McInnis starts at point, trade VC or Pierce (whichever one i dont care) and someone else to Minny for KG to replace Krstic.

so we have a lineup like:
McInnis
Pierce / Carter
Jefferson
Garnett
Marc Jackson

and a bench of
Vaughn 
Davis / Murray / Plananic
Wright / Murray / Plananic
Padgett / LJ III
Collins / and uhhh. . . Ben Handleton? i guess (but next year, Ilic will be here)

ahhh i like that lineup, it'll NEVER HAPPEN, but hey a guy can dream can't he


----------



## Dooch

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



Chaser 55 said:


> this actually ain't that bad . . . uh oh, im gunna dream again . . . Kidd's gone, so McInnis starts at point, trade VC or Pierce (whichever one i dont care) and someone else to Minny for KG to replace Krstic.
> 
> *so we have a lineup like:
> McInnis
> Pierce / Carter
> Jefferson
> Garnett
> Marc Jackson*
> 
> and a bench of
> Vaughn
> Davis / Murray / Plananic
> Wright / Murray / Plananic
> Padgett / LJ III
> Collins / and uhhh. . . Ben Handleton? i guess (but next year, Ilic will be here)
> 
> ahhh i like that lineup, it'll NEVER HAPPEN, but hey a guy can dream can't he


The lineup in bold would be absolutely nasty (in a good way) if we got it. Just to get Kevin Garnett in New Jersey would be an accomplishment.. Paul Pierce too then I would consider Rod Thorn superhuman.. :biggrin:


----------



## ghoti

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

**** Paul Pierce.


----------



## Czar_Of_Far

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

I'd trade JKidd straight up for Theo!'s real-life avatar.


----------



## 36 Karat

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

Don't laugh at this. I'm serious.

Ready..

K, here goes:

Kidd for Chauncey/Darko


----------



## Jizzy

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



36 Karat said:


> Don't laugh at this. I'm serious.
> 
> Ready..
> 
> K, here goes:
> 
> Kidd for Chauncey/Darko




I would love that.


----------



## tone wone

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

Kidd for Ryan Bowen and David Wesley?


----------



## mjm1

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



Jazzi said:


> I would love that.


 :laugh:


----------



## Real

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

After what happened tonight I see this thread has become quite popular again, so I might as well join in the insanity:

Kidd for Pau Gasol and Damon Stoudamire


----------



## Real

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



Sixerfanforlife said:


> Jason Kidd, Round Pick, Jason Collins for Daly and Korver, John Salmons, Louis Williams


That's nothing


----------



## Jizzy

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

Jason Kidd for Rafer Alston and Stromile Swift.


Let me hear all the love. :biggrin:


----------



## Real

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



Jazzi said:


> Jason Kidd for Rafer Alston and Stromile Swift.
> 
> 
> Let me hear all the love. :biggrin:


Are you serious Jizzy?


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



> Kidd for Pau Gasol and Damon Stoudamire


We would never get that.
We might not get Pau for RJ and Krstic


----------



## Jizzy

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



Net2 said:


> Are you serious Jizzy?




Yes, That's a ggod trade Net2. We get a pg and a pf. Both would start. Look at this lineup..


Alston
VC
RJ
Stro
Krstic


Quick and exciting lineup. I would love this trade. And maybe we can get Wesley also.


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

Jason Kidd and 2 1st round picks to Knicks
Marbury and Crawford to Hawks
Harrington and Josh Smith to Nets


----------



## VCFORTHREE15

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

If I would trade Kidd (Not that i would) i would trade Kidd, Clips Pick, Future First pick, Zoran, and cash for the mighty Garnett.

McInnis
Carter
Jefferson
Garnett
Krstic

Vaughn
Padgett
Murray
Jackson
Collins


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

Alston is making too much
He coudlnt run the team
He needs the ball to be effective


----------



## VCFORTHREE15

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



Jazzi said:


> Yes, That's a ggod trade Net2. We get a pg and a pf. Both would start. Look at this lineup..
> 
> 
> Alston
> VC
> RJ
> Stro
> Krstic
> 
> 
> Quick and exciting lineup. I would love this trade. And maybe we can get Wesley also.


Thats a terrible trade. jizzy, what happened man? U used to be a great fan. Now ur dirt. Y? U were one of the better posters on this board. I dont understand. We have a 3-3 record. Chill. Now Kidd for alston and stro doesnt work under cap rules. Plus alston is selfish and stro has no heart. I would never do that deal.


----------



## Real

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



MarionBarberThe4th said:


> We would never get that.
> We might not get Pau for RJ and Krstic


Oh I know, but it would be great if we could


----------



## Real

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



Jazzi said:


> Yes, That's a ggod trade Net2. We get a pg and a pf. Both would start. Look at this lineup..
> 
> 
> Alston
> VC
> RJ
> Stro
> Krstic
> 
> 
> Quick and exciting lineup. I would love this trade. And maybe we can get Wesley also.


uke:


----------



## Air Fly

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

Kidd for Billups and Darko? would be nice.


----------



## Jizzy

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

I seriously would love Kidd for Darko and Billups.


----------



## VCFORTHREE15

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

kidd for billups, Darko, and McDyess then maybe. Better yet, kidd, planninic, krstic, jefferson, first rounder for Billups, the Wallaces and McDyess. Never would happen. But Imagine this lineup:

McInnis
Billups
Carter
Rasheed
Big Ben

Vaughn
Padgett
Murray
McDyess
Jackson 

Not bad.....


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

Why would Detorit trade half their team when theyre title contenders?

they wouldnt give up any of their top 8 to us unless thorn gave them a HELL of a deal


----------



## Netted

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



Air Fly said:


> Kidd for Billups and Darko? would be nice.


Kidd for Billups and Ben Wallace would make more sense value and contract wise. Only if you can re-sign wallace.


----------



## Petey

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



VCFORTHREE15 said:


> kidd for billups, Darko, and McDyess then maybe. Better yet, kidd, planninic, krstic, jefferson, first rounder for Billups, the Wallaces and McDyess. Never would happen. But Imagine this lineup:
> 
> McInnis
> Billups
> Carter
> Rasheed
> Big Ben
> 
> Vaughn
> Padgett
> Murray
> McDyess
> Jackson
> 
> Not bad.....


LOL, won't it be easier to say Carter on the Pistons would be a good team?

-Petey


----------



## justasking?

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



Petey said:


> LOL, won't it be easier to say Carter on the Pistons would be a good team?
> 
> -Petey


 :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Netted

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



Netted- said:


> Kidd for Billups and Ben Wallace would make more sense value and contract wise. Only if you can re-sign wallace.


Imagine this lineup Billuips/Carter/RJ/Big Ben/Kristic

I would like to see Kidd retire as a Net, but that is interesting.


----------



## Jizzy

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



Netted- said:


> Imagine this lineup Billuips/Carter/RJ/Big Ben/Kristic
> 
> I would like to see Kidd retire as a Net, but that is interesting.




Kidd's number 5 will hang in the CAA because this is where he had his best years. I want to trade Kidd anyway.


----------



## Vinsane

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

you guys think kidd is worth both big ben and billups


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

Id take it.

Pistons wouldnt


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

Jason Kidd, Mark Jackson and our 1st round pick to Knicks
Marbury, Tevor Ariza, and our Clips pick Crawford to Hawks
Harrington and Josh Childress to Nets


----------



## kiddisanet

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

Great idea. Trade him for some Knick and Hawk waste. You guys should all have Thorn's job.


----------



## L

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

kidd,lj3,murray for luke ridnour,danny fortson, lewis,and 1st rounder


----------



## Nets0701

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

Jazzi was a good poster ever? Thats new to my ears  Anyways. Detroit will not make a trade, they have such a good team. However if they trade someone it will be Rasheed, Darko, or some other bench player.


----------



## ghoti

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



VCFORTHREE15 said:


> kidd for billups, Darko, and McDyess then maybe. Better yet, kidd, planninic, krstic, jefferson, first rounder for Billups, the Wallaces and McDyess. Never would happen. But Imagine this lineup:
> 
> McInnis
> Billups
> Carter
> Rasheed
> Big Ben
> 
> Vaughn
> Padgett
> Murray
> McDyess
> Jackson
> 
> Not bad.....


Screw that! Lets trade your package for Parker, Duncan, Ginobili and Bowen!

That team would rule.

Parker
Ginobili
Carter
Duncan
Collins

Bowen
Padgett
MJax
Murray
McInnis
Wright
Spreewell
Karl Malone


This team would pwn for sure!!


----------



## X-JAY

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

Kidd, Collins, Vaughn, Zoran, MJax and 2 picks (negotiable)
for
Mike Bibby, Brad Miller, Jason Hart, Williamson and Brian Skinner

Nets:
PG: Bibby, McInnis, Hart
SG: Carter, Murray, Wright
SF: RJ, Padgett, LJ3
PF: Krstic, Williamson, Cliff
C : Miller, Skinner

Kings:
PG: Kidd, Vaughn, Price
SG: Wells, Zoran, Garcia
SF: Peja, Martin
PF: SAR, Thomas
C : Collins, MJax, Sampson

Sacramento is in playing bad and we need to use it.


----------



## JCB

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



X-JAY said:


> Kidd, Collins, Vaughn, Zoran, MJax and 2 picks (negotiable)
> for
> Mike Bibby, Brad Miller, Jason Hart, Williamson and Brian Skinner
> 
> Nets:
> PG: Bibby, McInnis, Hart
> SG: Carter, Murray, Wright
> SF: RJ, Padgett, LJ3
> PF: Krstic, Williamson, Cliff
> C : Miller, Skinner
> 
> Kings:
> PG: Kidd, Vaughn, Price
> SG: Wells, Zoran, Garcia
> SF: Peja, Martin
> PF: SAR, Thomas
> C : Collins, MJax, Sampson
> 
> Sacramento is in playing bad and we need to use it.


As bad as the Kings are playing as of now, I doubt they would do that trade.


----------



## ravor44

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

Trade the New Jersey Nets Franchise for other franchises....look at your trades..it looks like your trading franchises...


----------



## VCFORTHREE15

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

Here is a more realistic trade


MJax, Vaughn, future first or second rounder (preferably second) for Wilcox and cash

Clips Get:

A big Body with a nice jumpshot who wont complain about minutes
A stead pg with a great team first attitude
Right to swap picks later

Nets Get:

An athletic PF with offensive skills but not as much D
Cash

Nets WOULD NOT HAVE TO TRADE KIDD!!!!!! YEY I COMPLETELY RUINED THE THREAD! Sorry that i didnt make a post about trading kidd. THis one made more sense than trading a whole team for another whole team.


----------



## L

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

here is another crazy one:

kidd,padgett,murray for tj ford, magliore,1st rounder, and simmons,bell

:angel:


----------



## STUCKEY!

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

Jason Kidd for Carlos Arroyo


----------



## STUCKEY!

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

that sounds fair


----------



## Real

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



SHEED! said:


> Jason Kidd for Carlos Arroyo


Maybe Carlos Arroyo and Ben Wallace for Kidd


----------



## Jizzy

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

Kidd for Chancey Billlups and Dale Davis.


----------



## Real

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



inuyasha232 said:


> here is another crazy one:
> 
> kidd,padgett,murray for tj ford, magliore,1st rounder, and simmons,bell
> 
> :angel:


Yeah, that's a crazy trade. 

A crazy trade that I like! :biggrin:


----------



## X-JAY

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



Chaser 55 said:


> As bad as the Kings are playing as of now, I doubt they would do that trade.


Yes well the only tradable PG (and Billups is NOT tradeable)that I'm willing to trade Kidd for is Bibby. It's a bad trade for them for the long run, but they WILL get better after a few games. Kidd is much better than Bibby, so I needed to add someone and since trading Kidd will only make sense if the Nets get a bigman I added Brad Miller. But Miller+Bibby is a much much better package than Kidd alone. So I added Collins and 2 picks. Bibby+Miller is still better than Kidd+Collins+2 1st round picks, though.
If Thorn manages to get Bibby+Miller without giving Carter/RJ/Krstic, it will be great.


----------



## orchye

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

can we just sop this b******* please !!!! ? :curse: 

but if i have to trade kidd , than give me the "courtleader" one . we desperately need him right now. RJ is cool with the stats but we really need kidd's leadership . :biggrin: c'mon kidd keep ur head up and take this team over !!!
:starwars:


----------



## NBASCOUT2005

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

Kidd for KG straight-up and a couple of first round picks .... Or Kidd & VC for KG and 1st round pick from MINN.


----------



## ghoti

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

Let's do this on December 16th!

JKidd, McInnis, Marc Jackson, and Uncle Cliffy for Penny Hardaway and Antonio Davis.


----------



## L

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

kidd, mjax,murray, 2nd rounder for bibby, kenny thomas,cash considerations


----------



## MarionBarberThe4th

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



> kidd, mjax,murray, 2nd rounder for bibby, kenny thomas,cash considerations


I like me some Kenny Thomas.
Bibby......not so much


----------



## Gmister

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

I don't know what yall think but it seems like Kidd isn't the same.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

Kidd for Lamar Odom and Aaron mckie


----------



## Tyrellaphonte

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

Kidd for Maggette and singleton


----------



## Tyrellaphonte

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

Kidd for Stromile, Derek Anderson, Rafer


----------



## tdk1984

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

J Kidd to SA for TD. Gets J Kidd out of the East and TD is younger than KG. Spurs may not bite, but hey, it's worth a try right?


----------



## ghoti

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



Teezy said:


> Kidd for Lamar Odom and Aaron mckie


This trade is a rare one.

It could actually make both teams 10 wins worse.


----------



## Guest

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

jkidd for rashard lewis and luke ridnour...and maybe nick collison or damien wilkins


----------



## VC_15

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



peg182 said:


> jkidd for rashard lewis and luke ridnour...and maybe nick collison or damien wilkins



were already stacked at sf/sg positions, why would you bring Rashard. If i am trading kidd away, i better get back a decent big men and a decent point guard.


----------



## #15DENVER#6NUGGETS#23

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

Andre miller For JK


----------



## fruitcake

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



#15DENVER#6NUGGETS#23 said:


> Andre miller For JK


miller and camby


----------



## Guest

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

jkidd for hakim warrick, carmelo anthony, and gerry mcnamara...and throw in craig forth and josh pace and keith duany for the hell of it. screw edelin. and then, make frank use a 2-3 zone. it'd be genious. (edited)


----------



## MrCharisma

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



peg182 said:


> jkidd for garnett straight up


Whoa...you're nuts


----------



## netfan4life

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

J Kidd + Zoran + Mcinnis + 1st rounder
for
LBJ

then, draft sergio rodriguez or d. gibson to start pg next season


or

J Kidd + 1st Rounder + Mark Jackson 
for
Dwight Howard
then draft a pg


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

Andre Miller, Nene, and a 1st for Kidd and Antoine Wright


----------



## 36 Karat

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

Elton Brand and Howard Eisley 

-for-

Jason Kidd and Zoran Planinic


----------



## Auggie

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

lol someone ought kick some reality into you guys :angel:


----------



## ghoti

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

Here's the trade that's going down! 


Kidd, Carter, Padgett, Vaughn and Murray

for

Terry, Howard, Daniels, Diop, Dampier and Van Horn

(ID# 2725927)


You heard it here first!


----------



## ghoti

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



ghoti said:


> Here's the trade that's going down!
> 
> 
> Kidd, Carter, Padgett, Vaughn and Murray
> 
> for
> 
> Terry, Howard, Daniels, Diop, Dampier and Van Horn
> 
> (ID# 2725927)
> 
> 
> You heard it here first!


Of course this is not serious, but I do think the Mavs are the best trade partners for Kidd.

1. Lots of big salaries to trade
2. One of the few teams where Kidd could mean enough to win a title
3. He's played there before.
4. Howard and Daniels are very similar players who play the same position.
5. Have a young PG to trade back


----------



## Guest

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

jkidd, marc jackson, mcinnis, and murray for gmac, demetrius nichols, darryl watkins (crazy shotblocker) and josh wright. perfect.
because everyone cept kidd is only good enough to play on a college level.


----------



## Diable

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

Just a question though this is never going to happen.WOuld you trade Jason Kidd for the player just ahead of him in efficiency,20 year old Chris Paul?I certainly would,since the Nets clearly aren't going to win the title this year and Chris Paul is probably going to be an impact player for a decade after Kidd shuts it down.


----------



## ghoti

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



Diable said:


> Just a question though this is never going to happen.WOuld you trade Jason Kidd for the player just ahead of him in efficiency,20 year old Chris Paul?I certainly would,since the Nets clearly aren't going to win the title this year and Chris Paul is probably going to be an impact player for a decade after Kidd shuts it down.


The Nets would also get PJ Brown and Desmond Mason in that deal, so that would be a no-brainer.


----------



## Diable

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



ghoti said:


> The Nets would also get PJ Brown and Desmond Mason in that deal, so that would be a no-brainer.


Actually the question was what else would the Nets have to give up.Kidd isn't
that much better than Paul right now.


----------



## ghoti

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



Diable said:


> Actually the question was what else would the Nets have to give up.Kidd isn't
> that much better than Paul right now.


Kidd makes $16M.

Brown and Mason would automatically be Nets.


----------



## Diable

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



ghoti said:


> Kidd makes $16M.
> 
> Brown and Mason would automatically be Nets.


 
So in fact Paul is eight times better than Kidd for the money then?


----------



## ghoti

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



Diable said:


> So in fact Paul is eight times better than Kidd for the money then?


When Paul hits his prime, I'm sure he'll be very expensive. (And probably will get far away from the Hornets.)


----------



## Pnack

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

kidd for slava and cash considerations...


----------



## NBASCOUT2005

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

Deron Williams just got in trouble for lying to the Police. Maybe we should trade for him right now, huh?


----------



## fobbie

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

kidd for YAO


----------



## SeaNet

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



NBASCOUT2005 said:


> Deron Williams just got in trouble for lying to the Police. Maybe we should trade for him right now, huh?


You could advocate for that if you want. But I don't think you'll get alot of takers, esp. if that's your reasoning.


----------



## SeaNet

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



fobbie said:


> kidd for YAO


Nah, Yao's overrated. Good for 7-5. But someone that will always be neutralizable by the best teams.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn!

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

Bosh and Rose for Kidd, Collins and cash


----------



## ghoti

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! said:


> Bosh and Rose for Kidd, Collins and cash


LOL. Throw in Calderon (or at least the rights to Ukic).

Out of all the teams Kidd could go to, I think the Raps benefit the least. Especially without Bosh!


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

^^ Precisely.

Kid for Yao is quite interesting actually. Could benefit both teams. Nets are *** downlow and as much as Yao isn't that great yet, he will still get the job done.


As much as Kid is doing wonders for the Nets, I think they need a dominant Center more than an amazing PG.

On th eother hand, Kidd T-Mac can be quite interesting.


----------



## SeaNet

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



Dee-Zy said:


> ^^ Precisely.
> 
> Kid for Yao is quite interesting actually. Could benefit both teams. Nets are *** downlow and as much as Yao isn't that great yet, he will still get the job done.
> 
> 
> As much as Kid is doing wonders for the Nets, I think they need a dominant Center more than an amazing PG.
> 
> On th eother hand, Kidd T-Mac can be quite interesting.


Personally, I doubt that Yao will ever be a dominant Center.


----------



## Dee-Zy

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

I'm trying to be optimistic ^^^


but the thing is that with the league's dry spell on true Centers ....


Yao is still top 5 out of 30 teams ... that's still 'kinda' dominant.


Shaq
Wallace
Camby
...
Yao?


who am I missing here???


Curry? I dunno but I think Yao >> Curry

Who's left? Miller maybe...

Blah, having the top 4-5 Center of the league will benefit the Nets greatly


----------



## AMΣRICAN GOD™

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

Celtics give....

Nobody

Nets give...

Kidd



Sounds fair to me


----------



## JacqueVaughn#11

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

I would want Jermaine O'Neal, the salaries match.


----------



## Aurelino

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

How about:

Maggette, Mobley and Livingston

for 

Kidd and Planinic ?

The Nets get a great young PG and some depth. The Clippers get the PG who will put them over the top.


----------



## Omega

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



Aurelino said:


> How about:
> 
> Maggette, Mobley and Livingston
> 
> for
> 
> Kidd and Planinic ?
> 
> The Nets get a great young PG and some depth. The Clippers get the PG who will put them over the top.


 we'd have quite the surplus of wingmen. possibly using some in a trade for a big.


----------



## SeaNet

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



Aurelino said:


> How about:
> 
> Maggette, Mobley and Livingston
> 
> for
> 
> Kidd and Planinic ?
> 
> The Nets get a great young PG and some depth. The Clippers get the PG who will put them over the top.


Nice bump!!!!


----------



## DeezNets

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



Aurelino said:


> How about:
> 
> Maggette, Mobley and Livingston
> 
> for
> 
> Kidd and Planinic ?
> 
> The Nets get a great young PG and some depth. The Clippers get the PG who will put them over the top.



I like it. Livingston is going to be the real deal.


----------



## Infinet

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



Aurelino said:


> How about:
> 
> Maggette, Mobley and Livingston
> 
> for
> 
> Kidd and Planinic ?
> 
> The Nets get a great young PG and some depth. The Clippers get the PG who will put them over the top.


 :jawdrop:


----------



## ravor44

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



Aurelino said:


> How about:
> 
> Maggette, Mobley and Livingston
> 
> for
> 
> Kidd and Planinic ?
> 
> The Nets get a great young PG and some depth. The Clippers get the PG who will put them over the top.


Clipps have Sam "I AM" Cassell


----------



## Aurelino

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



ravor44 said:


> Clipps have Sam "I AM" Cassell


Sam is old and can't play too many minutes.


----------



## netsfan5rule

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



SeaNet said:


> No offer is too low!!! No request too high!!!
> 
> If you are a Nets fan, what would YOU want for Jason Kidd, and if you are a fan of another team, what would YOU be willing to give up? Be advised, Rod Thorn has stated that he will not trade JKidd unless it makes the Nets better. Please, Nets fans and fans of other teams, feel free to make counter offers!!
> 
> Let the negotiating begin.


if we do trade kidd, i want chris bosh or to be relistic, hincric, deng and tyrus thomas from bulls and chandler


----------



## mjm1

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



netsfan5rule said:


> if we do trade kidd, i want chris bosh or to be relistic, hincric, deng and tyrus thomas from bulls and chandler


chandler was traded to the Hornets almost 2 weeks ago.


----------



## netsfan5rule

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



mjm1 said:


> chandler was traded to the Hornets almost 2 weeks ago.


jr smith then,


----------



## Noodfan

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

Most hated topic of mine is resurrected now.


----------



## Intense Enigma

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

.......................................................................


----------



## SeaNet

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



netsfan5rule said:


> if we do trade kidd, i want chris bosh or to be relistic, hincric, deng and tyrus thomas from bulls and chandler


Yeah, I think the Bulls are ready to make that deal, but I think they want to include next year's Knicks pick too, just to be fair.


----------



## jmk

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

We don't need Jason anymore. We have Marcus Williams!


----------



## Petey

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

In the KVBL 2, I wound up trading...

Brevin Knight, David Lee, Danny Fortson (resigned to a much smaller deal, 2M a year, next 2 years, Antoine Wright, ORL 2007 2nd Round Pick for Jason Kidd.

What a steal.

Don't know if that is better than my KMart for Yao, or Wesley Person and 1st rounder for Manu in KVBL1, but it's gotta be up there.



-Petey


----------



## NoWright4U

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



Dark Knight said:


> We don't need Jason anymore. We have Marcus Williams!



Wash your mouth!!! :curse: 

KIDD is the heart and soul of the NETS. Once he is gone, we are back to the basement. Trust me!!!!
We will once again be the laughing stock of the NBA. 

Stephen A. Smith will talk about how the NETS made the dumbest move in NBA history. Remember when Patrick Ewing was traded, look what happened to the Knicks after that.


----------



## Petey

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



NoWright4U said:


> Wash your mouth!!! :curse:
> 
> KIDD is the heart and soul of the NETS. Once he is gone, we are back to the basement. Trust me!!!!
> We will once again be the laughing stock of the NBA.
> 
> Stephen A. Smith will talk about how the NETS made the dumbest move in NBA history. Remember when Patrick Ewing was traded, look what happened to the Knicks after that.


 DK was joking.

Don't have a heart attack please.

-Petey


----------



## NBASCOUT2005

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

Only trade that makes any sense is KG for J-Kidd ... not that I'd do it. It makes lots of sense, though!


----------



## jmk

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



NoWright4U said:


> Wash your mouth!!! :curse:
> 
> KIDD is the heart and soul of the NETS. Once he is gone, we are back to the basement. Trust me!!!!
> We will once again be the laughing stock of the NBA.
> 
> Stephen A. Smith will talk about how the NETS made the dumbest move in NBA history. Remember when Patrick Ewing was traded, look what happened to the Knicks after that.


Bull****. Kidd is old and washed up. He's on his last legs. He doesn't have **** on Marcus!


----------



## justasking?

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



Petey said:


> DK was joking.
> 
> Don't have a heart attack please.
> 
> -Petey


 :laugh:


----------



## L

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

kidd and cliffy for Bibby, SAR and 2 2nd round picks.













:angel:


----------



## Jizzy

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



NoWright4U said:


> Wash your mouth!!! :curse:
> 
> KIDD is the heart and soul of the NETS. Once he is gone, we are back to the basement. Trust me!!!!
> We will once again be the laughing stock of the NBA.
> 
> Stephen A. Smith will talk about how the NETS made the dumbest move in NBA history. Remember when Patrick Ewing was traded, look what happened to the Knicks after that.


Kidd for Bibby and Big Nasty?


----------



## kiddisanet

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

This thread makes me want to poke my eyes out.


----------



## L

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



kiddisanet said:


> This thread makes me want to poke my eyes out.


:rofl:


----------



## BeeOBee

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



kiddisanet said:


> This thread makes me want to poke my eyes out.


With a stapler or a bagel?


----------



## cpawfan

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

Kidd's value is higher than it has been in quite some time. Almost to the point where the Nets would have difficulty getting equal value in the big picture.

Of course trading him to another city where his kids will end up spending all their time with the psycho chick wouldn't be cool


----------



## njfan5388

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

How bout we dont trade Kidd who is playin his best ball since the 02 season.


----------



## ly_yng

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

Man, this team would fall apart if we traded Kidd and kept Carter...


----------



## cpawfan

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



njfan5388 said:


> How bout we dont trade Kidd who is playin his best ball since the 02 season.


Buy low and sell high


----------



## njnetsrule_4ever

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

eww kidd is playing the best basketball of the season. With his leadership the nets are finally having passion and heart... this team will fall apart without kidd


----------



## GMJigga

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

Yeah if we have to break up our big three I say trade jefferson. Kidd and Carter are our leaders I don't see how we can afford to give them up. They are the reason we win games, period.


----------



## cpawfan

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



njnetsrule_4ever said:


> eww kidd is playing the best basketball of the season. With his leadership the nets are finally having passion and heart... this team will fall apart without kidd


Thorn's job is to look at the long term and the short term. If another team is willing to give Thorn an offer he likes then he should do it.


----------



## ghoti

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



cpawfan said:


> Thorn's job is to look at the long term and the short term. If another team is willing to give Thorn an offer he likes then he should do it.


The only teams that would be able to put together a package that Thorn would even remotely consider are those that think they can win a title right away and have the young talent to risk on it. That's a tough combination to find.

I doubt anyone would chance it.

But of course Rod should listen. GMs should always listen.


----------



## cpawfan

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



ghoti said:


> The only teams that would be able to put together a package that Thorn would even remotely consider are those that think they can win a title right away and have the young talent to risk on it. That's a tough combination to find.
> 
> I doubt anyone would chance it.
> 
> But of course Rod should listen. GMs should always listen.


The way Kidd is playing right now, the odds have improved that a team would be willing to trade for him at Thorn's price.

I'm not expecting it to happen because I believe Thorn values Kidd higher than any other NBA GM, but it won't shock me if it does happen.


----------



## NetIncome

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

On Thursday, the Nets will break ground for the Brooklyn arena. Kidd will be there, Carter will be there. And it is highly likely that at seasons end, they will will still be here. 

Kidd may very well be able to play at a high level at age 40, like Stockton did. That's seven years from now.


----------



## GrandKenyon6

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

If Kidd gets traded, hopefully it will be to the Magic.  Watching Jameer Nelson and Carlos Arroyo is beyond painful. They are both so horrible it's ridiculous. Kidd would do wonders for Dwight.


----------



## cpawfan

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



NetIncome said:


> On Thursday, the Nets will break ground for the Brooklyn arena. Kidd will be there, Carter will be there, Joumana's PI will be there


Interesting


----------



## ghoti

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

I wouldn't do this if I were the Warriors, but it's the kind of offer it would take to get Thorn's attention.

If you are thinking "it's not worth it", then you know why it's unlikely Kidd is going anywhere.


----------



## Netted

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



ghoti said:


> I wouldn't do this if I were the Warriors, but it's the kind of offer it would take to get Thorn's attention.
> 
> If you are thinking "it's not worth it", then you know why it's unlikely Kidd is going anywhere.


The value is right, but the Nets couldn't afford to re-sign Ellis and Biedrins with Davis on that contract. Plus also re-sign Nenad and Carter.

Get Portland in there with Magloire, add in Foyle in place of Davis and then the Nets could re-sign those guys. Like this.

Another one could be

Parker/Barry/E-Will and #1 for Kidd/House/Wright


----------



## Jizzy

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

Man, I'm starving. I would honestly trade Kidd for a Brooklyn style pizza right now but it's a spur of the moment type of thing.


----------



## ravor44

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

Kidd is not going anywhere right now...


----------



## ghoti

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



Dallas sends 2008 and 2010 first round picks to Memphis.


----------



## Jizzy

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

Why would Memphis do that, Ghoti?


----------



## ghoti

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



Jizzy said:


> Why would Memphis do that, Ghoti?


Because they are stupid and want to trade Gasol.

They get rid of Swift, get $16M+ in expiring contracts, Ager and two future firsts.

Then they get a fresh start and build around Gay, their 2007 first and whatever free agent they can convince to come to Tennessee.


----------



## Jizzy

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



ghoti said:


> Because they are stupid and want to trade Gasol.
> 
> They get rid of Swift, get $16M+ in expiring contracts, Ager and two future firsts.
> 
> Then they get a fresh start and build around Gay, their 2007 first and whatever free agent they can convince to come to Tennessee.


I don't think Jerry West is that stupid. I mean, they did try to build around Gasol but it didn't work and you also have to blame gasol here for not coming through for his team and really allowing himself to be on the trading block.


----------



## JuniorNoboa

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

TIt would be alot fairer if Devin Harris ended up on the Grizz, and then a scrub PG came to the nets like a stoudamire.


----------



## ghoti

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



Jizzy said:


> I don't think Jerry West is that stupid. I mean, they did try to build around Gasol but it didn't work and you also have to blame gasol here for not coming through for his team and really allowing himself to be on the trading block.


Better to get cap space and future picks than players who require huge contracts and won't get you where you want to go.

As you say, Gasol has torpedoed his trade value by being an ***.


----------



## Netted

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



ghoti said:


> Better to get cap space and future picks than players who require huge contracts and won't get you where you want to go.
> 
> As you say, Gasol has torpedoed his trade value by being an ***.


If you believe Memphis wants cap space and picks go to the wacky trade thread and look what I posted there. Memphis gets Krstic, Nets #1 and Miami #1 (better than 2 Dallas picks) to go along with $10mm in expiring contracts (Posey and Rebraca).

Nets get Gasol, Clips get Carter, Heat get Maggette and Atkins. Complex, but everyone is happy.


----------



## jmk

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



Netted said:


> If you believe Memphis wants cap space and picks go to the wacky trade thread and look what I posted there. Memphis gets Krstic, Nets #1 and Miami #1 (better than 2 Dallas picks) to go along with $10mm in expiring contracts (Posey and Rebraca).
> 
> Nets get Gasol, Clips get Carter, Heat get Maggette and Atkins. Complex, but everyone is happy.


Huh? Nets trade Carter, Krstic, and a 1st for Gasol? Are you out of your ****ing mind?


----------



## Netted

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



Dark Knight said:


> Huh? Nets trade Carter, Krstic, and a 1st for Gasol? Are you out of your ****ing mind?


It involved also sending out Cliffy and getting back Dorell Wright and Doleac. You need to give a big (Krstic) to get Gasol. Getting back Wright helps aleviate losing the pick. I hate sending both Krstic and the pick, but to get back a 20/10 low post presence and balance the floor I would do it.

Carter possibly being a free agent in 3 months doesn't exactly give him a high value.

Is it anymore crazy than Chicago giving Gordon, Deng and a pick or two?


----------



## ghoti

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



Netted said:


> If you believe Memphis wants cap space and picks go to the wacky trade thread and look what I posted there. Memphis gets Krstic, Nets #1 and Miami #1 (better than 2 Dallas picks) to go along with $10mm in expiring contracts (Posey and Rebraca).
> 
> Nets get Gasol, Clips get Carter, Heat get Maggette and Atkins. Complex, but everyone is happy.


That trade is great, but what good is it if you can't post it in the J-Kidd trading thread?

As for getting back a scrub, I wouldn't trade Kidd for Gasol without getting Harris, so forget that.

I like this lineup.

M. Williams/Harris
Carter
Jefferson
Moore (Krstic)
Gasol

If I were forced to live life without Kidd, I think that lineup would ease some of the pain.


----------



## Netted

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



ghoti said:


> That trade is great, but what good is it if you can't post it in the J-Kidd trading thread?
> 
> As for getting back a scrub, I wouldn't trade Kidd for Gasol without getting Harris, so forget that.
> 
> I like this lineup.
> 
> M. Williams/Harris
> Carter
> Jefferson
> Moore (Krstic)
> Gasol
> 
> If I were forced to live life without Kidd, I think that lineup would ease some of the pain.


Yeah, if I was forced to live without Kidd I would take that. I don't think Memphis would.


----------



## fruitcake

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

thats a pretty genius trade. i could see all three teams realistically doing that.


----------



## jarkid

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

Jkidd could win a champion with Mavs,

but the Nets will compete with JKidd....

Nets vs Mavs...


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

How about him B.Roninson Clifford Robinson and J Kidd for James Posey Jason Williams and Udonis Hasle. We get a decent pf J Kidds replacment and an outside threat.


----------



## Jizzy

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

Kidd is done. Trade him for whatever we can get. Damn his ridiculously long contract.


----------



## ghoti

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



vincedunkedonzo2 said:


> How about him B.Roninson Clifford Robinson for James Posey Jason Williams and Udonis Hasle. We get a decent pf J Kidds replacment and an outside threat.


Do you mind if I ask how old you are?


----------



## da1nonly

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

I think the 2 at the end gives a hint


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

Sorry I forgot J kidd in the trade.


----------



## ghoti

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



da1nonly said:


> I think the 2 at the end gives a hint


I was legitimately asking.

It occurred to me that I might be making snide comments to a 12 year old who is trying to join the discussion.


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

Man I forgot to add Kidd god. I am not 12 years old. When J Kidd is in that trade it makes sense. I know B. Robinso and Cliffy have no value they are just included to make the each team have the right amount of players.


----------



## ghoti

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



vincedunkedonzo2 said:


> Man I forgot to add Kidd god. I am not 12 years old. When J Kidd is in that trade it makes sense. I know B. Robinso and Cliffy have no value they are just included to make the each team have the right amount of players.


Why would the Nets trade Jason Kidd for three guys who are below .500 playing with Dwyane Wade??


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

Because they won a chip last year. The Nets need a pf some more 3 point shooting and someone to fill in for Kidd. This trade does all 3.


----------



## Netted

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



vincedunkedonzo2 said:


> How about him B.Roninson Clifford Robinson and J Kidd for James Posey Jason Williams and Udonis Hasle. We get a decent pf J Kidds replacment and an outside threat.


Reading Jason Williams and Kidd's replacement in the same sentence made me vomit a little in my mouth.


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

All right start M.Williams and put J.Williams as his backup.


----------



## ghoti

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



vincedunkedonzo2 said:


> All right start M.Williams and put J.Williams as his backup.


Then why are we trading Kidd for him?


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

To match salaries. The main part of the trade is to get Haslem. Posy helps us get 3s and Williams can help us at pg and match salaries.


----------



## Netted

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



ghoti said:


> Then why are we trading Kidd for him?


Basically the trade is Kidd for a PF, back-up PG, and some cap space with Posey. Just a little lopsided in my opinion.


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

Posey is for 3s. Now that I think about it Im adding a 1st round pick.


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

Also Kidd has maybe 1 or 2 years left nobody will deal with him long term and give up to much.


----------



## AUNDRE

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



jarkid said:


> Jkidd could win a champion with Mavs,
> 
> but the Nets will compete with JKidd....
> 
> Nets vs Mavs...


compete?

Nets wont even win the Titanic division...... its basically Torontos to lose and i dont see that happening

I do like the Gasol trade though


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

I hate Gasol. I am not giving up RJ and Kristic which is like the only way we can get him. We need a defensive big man. Toronto will not keep up mark my words.


----------



## jerseygirl

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



vincedunkedonzo2 said:


> I hate Gasol. I am not giving up RJ and Kristic which is like the only way we can get him. We need a defensive big man. *Toronto will not keep up mark my words.*


don't be so sure. The Raps are for real! what makes you think they will not keep up? I would say they will, with such a deep bench


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

No in Febuary Toront will stay at their pace and we will get like 5 games above 500. Then just stay 500 fron there nad we goti it.


----------



## ghoti

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



ghoti said:


> Dallas sends 2008 and 2010 first round picks to Memphis.


C'mon Mavs!

You can guarantee yourselves a title!


----------



## ly_yng

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



ghoti said:


> C'mon Mavs!
> 
> You can guarantee yourselves a title!


Hah!

Jerry West would need to be old and senile to make that trade!

...oh. 

Uh.... keeping my fingers crossed....


----------



## VCFORTHREE15

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



ly_yng said:


> Hah!
> 
> Jerry West would need to be old and senile to make that trade!
> 
> ...oh.
> 
> Uh.... keeping my fingers crossed....


with cap space from that trade west could really improve that team tho


----------



## L

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

Kidd, adams and Robinson for Odom, Bynum, Farmar, and Shammond Williams.


Kidd, Robinson, and adams for Hughes, Varejao, Snow, cash considerations, a future second round pick and a first round pick.

Kidd, Jefferson, Boone, Adams, future second round pick for Gasol, Miller, Stoudamire, cash considerations and Dahntay Jones.


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2

*The Official J-Kidd trading Thread [merged]*

Submit Kidd trading ideas here!


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2

Kidd,Wright to LA for Brown,Odom. http://games.espn.go.com/nba/features/traderesult?players=429~2801~981~617&teams=13~13~17~17
Kidd,Nachbar,Moore to Cleveland for Big Z,Gooden,Jones
http://games.espn.go.com/nba/featur...711~362~406~429~575~1723&teams=17~17~17~5~5~5
Kidd,Illic,Wright to GS for Harrington,Foyle,Obryant


----------



## Aurelino

http://www.basketballforum.com/showthread.php?t=167668


----------



## #1_Josh_Boone_Fan

Kidd and Collins to Golden State for Jason Richardson, Pietrues and a Draft pick.


----------



## vincedunkedonzo2

Aurelino said:


> http://www.basketballforum.com/showthread.php?t=167668


Do we need to bring back ancient threads. This is the new J-Kidd trading thread.


----------



## NoWright4U

*Trade KIDD to the KNICKS only if....*

We trade KIDD to the Knicks for Channing Frye, David Lee, Steve Francis, and a draft pick. I checked it out on www.realgm.com and it works out. We could then trade Steve Francis in the offseason to the CAVS for Carlito and Hughes, or to the Warriors for Richardson and fillers, or to the Lakers for Chris Mihm, Luke Walton, and Kwame Brown.

How I wish Isiah would do this. It is a dream, but it won't happen. Imagine our roster for 2007/2008

PG: Williams/Francis
SG: Wright/Vince Carter
SF: RJ/Boone/Adams
PF: David Lee/Frye/Collins
C: Kristic/Illic


----------



## ZÆ

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/featur...~13~13~18~18~30~17~17~18~30~18~18~30~18~17~18
^I have way too much time on my hands


----------



## ghoti

ZÆ said:


> http://games.espn.go.com/nba/features/traderesult?players=94~2211~2753~307~3058~3008~2776~3016~2399~879~1026~2986~139~2997~165~990~255~2754~2772~2782~987~2766~429~714~2801~110~2748~3002~539~549~617~1016~2789~2421~2027~934&teams=18~17~17~13~18~17~17~13~17~13~13~17~30~30~17~13~13~17~17~30~18~13~13~18~18~30~17~17~18~30~18~18~30~18~17~18
> ^I have way too much time on my hands


Great trade for the Bobcats. Kobe returns to the city that drafted him.

I'm going to keep an eye on Peter Vescey to see if he starts reporting this as a rumor he heard from a "high ranking executive".


----------



## ghoti

Atlanta includes the #3 pick.


----------



## Boki3

ATL wouldnt do that without the 3... let alone add the 3...


----------



## ghoti

Boki3 said:


> ATL wouldnt do that without the 3... let alone add the 3...


Why not?


----------



## Boki3

Why would ATL trade their future in Josh Smith AND the 3 pick.

Kidd and Joe Johnson with like Marvin williams and some loose pieces are not winning a championship. Sorry not a chance in hell this trade would happen.


----------



## mjm1

Jason Kidd for Josh Smith and the #3 pick. I believe Thorn will think about it but eventually pass.


----------



## Boki3

How can you say Thorn would pass that. Are you crazy.


----------



## ghoti

Boki3 said:


> Why would ATL trade their future in Josh Smith AND the 3 pick.
> 
> Kidd and Joe Johnson with like Marvin williams and some loose pieces are not winning a championship. Sorry not a chance in hell this trade would happen.


I think your read is way off.


----------



## Boki3

How is my read way off? Kidd has 1-2 years left at THIS level. Sure he is a hall of famer and haad a great year, and I'd be the first to praise him. He's meant everything to this franchise. However if this gets offered to us and JOSH SMITH a great young SF/PF with tons of energy and is a great shot blocker AND the number 3 pick in one if not the best draft ever is offered to us. How can we not do that.


----------



## ghoti

Boki3 said:


> How is my read way off? Kidd has 1-2 years left at THIS level. Sure he is a hall of famer and haad a great year, and I'd be the first to praise him. He's meant everything to this franchise. However if this gets offered to us and JOSH SMITH a great young SF/PF with tons of energy and is a great shot blocker AND the number 3 pick in one if not the best draft ever is offered to us. How can we not do that.


Currently, the Hawks are considering wasting the pick on Mike Conley because they need a real point guard.

They also have the #11 pick, and there's no way they can pay all these rookies and second year players.

Also, Josh Smith is a complete jerkoff and I don't even think they want to re-sign him at this point. He will be very expensive and a pretty significant risk.

Kidd makes them instant contenders. 

Kidd/Lue
JJ/Stoudemire
Childress/Marvin
Shelden/#11 Pick
Zaza/Batista

Kidd could take that crew to 45 wins.


----------



## Boki3

I guarentee you ask anyone not a Nets/ATL fan and atleast 80 pecent of them say it is an awful deal for ATL


----------



## ghoti

Boki3 said:


> I guarentee you ask anyone not a Nets/ATL fan and atleast 80 pecent of them say it is an awful deal for ATL


Well, it's only been up here for 10 minutes, so give it time.

It does require some thought before reacting.


----------



## fruitcake

they can give us the 11th pick and it would be a decent trade still.

the 3 PG rotation of AJ, Speedy and Marcus should work fine. Bring back House too.

PG, Vince, Jefferson, Smith, Krstic.

I like.

hawks with Kidd, JJ, Marvin, Horford/Wright, Shelden can make the playoffs. Though Kidd would be left with no-backup and when he leaves the Atlanta PG woes would start all-over again.

Better than picking up Conley at #3 though.

what about this?

Josh Childress, Josh Smith, Anthony Johnson/Speedy Claxton for Kidd + whoever

They wouldnt give Marvin Williams AND Josh Smith...but I like childress anyhow.

That way they can get Horford/Wright at #3 and get a backup for Kidd at #11 (where conley should be going anyways--granted boston doesnt reach and take him)

Vince can play some point---Smith would start at the 4..and we would have a great rotation of wings in Childress, Wright and Nachbar.


----------



## Kidd Karma

A shrewd GM(which ATL does not have) will knock Robinson out of the deal and ask for a future #1 in exchange for the #11 this year....or go with no picks. Won't happen because they don't have the nads to do it.


----------



## Jizzy

AJ didn't do anything in Atlanta and Dallas and Speedy is an undersized SG. Our PG rotation would really be bad but atleast Marcus would start.

If they include either lottery pick, then that might be a decent trade for both sides.


----------



## ghoti

Kidd Karma said:


> A shrewd GM(which ATL does not have) will knock Robinson out of the deal and ask for a future #1 in exchange for the #11 this year....or go with no picks. Won't happen because they don't have the nads to do it.


They have to take Robinson because the Nets need to free the roster spot to take back the matching salaries.

The deal is really Kidd for Smith and the pick.


----------



## Real

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



bigbabyjesus said:


> The Clippers wouldn't even think twice before laughing at the Nets..
> 
> Many people, including the Clippers and me think that Livingston will be a _great_ PG, who definetly has the talent to be better than Jason Kidd. Then you throw in Elton Brand? Come on now. Trading two cornerstones of their franchise for a guy that will not lead them anywhere?


:lol:


----------



## Real

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/features/traderesult?players=429~440~2399&teams=30~17~17

Nets swap first rounders with the Bobcats

Nets draft Corey Brewer

Knight/Vince/RJ/Emeka/Krstic
MWill/House/Brewer/Boki/Boone/Collins

Yeah I know...I know


----------



## fruitcake

*Re: The Official JKidd Trading Thread*



> Detroit Trade Breakdown
> Outgoing
> 
> Rasheed Wallace
> 6-11 PF from North Carolina
> 12.3 ppg, 7.2 rpg, 1.7 apg in 32.2 minutes
> 
> Chauncey Billups
> 6-3 PG from Colorado
> 17.0 ppg, 3.4 rpg, 7.2 apg in 36.2 minutes
> Incoming
> 
> Jason Kidd
> 6-4 PG from California
> 13.0 ppg, 8.2 rpg, 9.2 apg in 36.7 minutes
> Change in team outlook: -16.3 ppg, -2.4 rpg, and +0.3 apg.
> 
> New Jersey Trade Breakdown
> Outgoing
> 
> Jason Kidd
> 6-4 PG from California
> 13.0 ppg, 8.2 rpg, 9.2 apg in 36.7 minutes
> Incoming
> 
> Rasheed Wallace
> 6-11 PF from North Carolina
> 12.3 ppg, 7.2 rpg, 1.7 apg in 32.2 minutes
> 
> Chauncey Billups
> 6-3 PG from Colorado
> 17.0 ppg, 3.4 rpg, 7.2 apg in 36.2 minutes
> Change in team outlook: +16.3 ppg, +2.4 rpg, and -0.3 apg.
> 
> salaries work- realgm trade id: 3884835.


would be sign & trade with billups...like 50 million, 4 years?

Vince would want to stay and might take the 45 million, 3 years deal.

Vince would play MUCH better with billups than Kidd as Billups can actually shoot. We would be transformed into a legit half-court team (not like half and half right now). 

Billups, Carter, Jefferson, Rasheed, Krstic. That looks good. Sheed and Billups would toughen Vince up.

Why would Detroit make this trade? They prolly wouldn't but its the crazy trade thread. The idea is that they rebuild (retool really) and start a new era. They make this trade and they have the makings of a running team---Kidd, Hamilton, Prince, Maxiell...thats not bad really.


----------

